# ¿Conocéis a alguien que gane 10.000 € netos al mes?



## DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL (30 Ago 2021)

Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos 

Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).

dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.


----------



## Cipotecon (30 Ago 2021)

Si, aquí le tienes pregunta lo que quieras


----------



## Josillo (30 Ago 2021)

Para una mujer encontrar ese chollo y encima: 1,90 más joven......

Es como que las toca la lotería. Si es feo siempre quedara el divorcio.


----------



## Eremita (30 Ago 2021)

Aprende soldadura subacuática, te vas a una plataforma del mar del Norte, compartes espacio vital con un grupo de alcohólicos, tarados y drogadictos con mono 10 horas al día (las otras, gracias a Dios las pasas durmiendo o trabajando) y ahí tienes tus 10.000.


----------



## Piotr (30 Ago 2021)

A ver qué quieres saber?


----------



## Fra Diavolo (31 Ago 2021)

Sí, pero no tenía vida en activo. Ni la tiene de jubilado.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (31 Ago 2021)

10mil brutos si a varios


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (31 Ago 2021)

Conozco a varios, trabaje en su dia montando escenarios y equipos de sonido.
Sera por el contexto de trabajo, pero tampoco les veia con lujos descarados.


----------



## Blogan (31 Ago 2021)

Si, se lo gasta en invertir para ganar aún más y vive como si ganara 1800e


----------



## CARTEROREAL (31 Ago 2021)

Conozco a uno que gana algo más que eso y tiene 0 ahorros, también a otro que gana mil rasos y tiene más de 100k ahorrados


----------



## Famicon (31 Ago 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Es lo que cobra el jefe del jefe de mi jefe… y va al trabajo con un utilitario…


----------



## TradingMetales (31 Ago 2021)

Mínimo una monsterbox semanal. Y todo lujo acaba cansando, sobre todo los buitres que rodean.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Ago 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Aprende soldadura subacuática, te vas a una plataforma del mar del Norte, compartes espacio vital con un grupo de alcohólicos, tarados y drogadictos con mono 10 horas al día (las otras, gracias a Dios las pasas durmiendo o trabajando) y ahí tienes tus 10.000.



Allí la homosexualidad temporal provocada por el aislamiento y el mal tiempo seguro que será pandémica.
Al más flojo lo elegirán de pasivo asi que si te vas vete preparando para vivir nuevas experiencias sexuales.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Ago 2021)

Blogan dijo:


> Si, se lo gasta en invertir para ganar aún más y vive como si ganara 1800e





Eremita dijo:


> Aprende soldadura subacuática, te vas a una plataforma del mar del Norte, compartes espacio vital con un grupo de alcohólicos, tarados y drogadictos con mono 10 horas al día (las otras, gracias a Dios las pasas durmiendo o trabajando) y ahí tienes tus 10.000.





Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Sí, pero no tenía vida en activo. Ni la tiene de jubilado.





CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Conozco a varios, trabaje en su dia montando escenarios y equipos de sonido.
> Sera por el contexto de trabajo, pero tampoco les veia con lujos descarados.









Qué ansia viva, qué husmias son los avarientos!!!!!!!

No se vaya a acabar el mundo por gastar 50 euros en un capricho un día.

Es que, tener 2.748.910€ en el banco sería una tragedia, mejor conservar los 2.748.960€ actuales.

Y ahorrar para mañana tener unos pocos más 

Mierda de mentalidad, mierda de estilo de vida. Estoy seguro que todos ellos, cuando estan agonizando en su lecho de muerte, en el último instante se arrepienten de su avaricia vital.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (31 Ago 2021)

Si, a uno que se fue a trabajar destinado a un estercolero africano durante 3 años.
Ganó pasta a raudales en ese tiempo y luego salió de allí como alma que lleva el diablo hasta los cojones de aquello con la saca llena.


----------



## LionelHutz (31 Ago 2021)

puede que si, pero no soy consciente de ello.


----------



## max power (31 Ago 2021)

Los que ganais 10.000 o mas al mes, netos, *de* *forma constante*....a que os dedicais y en que pais?


----------



## Escaramuza (31 Ago 2021)

Por cuenta ajena nadie. Pequeños empresarios sí. Aunque no conozco sus ingresos tienen niveles de vida que requieren de esos ingresos o superior.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (31 Ago 2021)

max power dijo:


> Los que ganais 10.000 o mas al mes, netos, *de* *forma constante*....a que os dedicais y en que pais?



EL caso que yo menciono:
oil&gas / estercolero africano.


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Ago 2021)

Sí, a unos cuantos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Ago 2021)

Escaramuza dijo:


> Por cuenta ajena nadie. Pequeños empresarios sí. Aunque no conozco sus ingresos tienen niveles de vida que requieren de esos ingresos o superior.




No te fíes del nivel de vida ni de las apariencias, primer aviso.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (31 Ago 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Qué ansia viva, qué husmias son los avarientos!!!!!!!
> 
> No se vaya a acabar el mundo por gastar 50 euros en un capricho un día.
> 
> ...



A ver, que digo que no iabn con lujos especialmente descarados, pero que tampoco iban como pordioseros.
Asi como ejemplo;
-En las bebidas: no pedian champan ni marcas especialmente caras, que con una botella de ron cualquiera y un par de refrescos en el camerino para despues de las actuaciones la mayoria iban mas que conformes en lo que cubatas respecta. Cervezas, tampoco botellines excepcionales, litronas de la marca autoctona eh ya. Como anecdota, El Sevilla en cierta ocasion si pidio si era posible encontrarla la victoria, una cerveza considerablemente mas barata que la que le ofreciamos ponerle en primer lugar (botellines de alhambra). 
-Ropa: aqui he visto de todo, pero por lo general, con muy contadas excepciones, camisas y trajes bastante comunes, de los que puedes encontrar en comercios tipo el corte ingles. Si, se que hay quien considera que esos trajes son caros, pero dentro del abanico de posibilidades, no son, ni de lejos, lo mas caro que se pueden permitir.
-Comida; quizas lo que mas me choca, mucho snack y fruta para DESPUES de las actuaciones, antes como mucho alguna pieza de fruta con mucha agua. No he visto exigencias demasiado raras en este sentido, a veces si piden una marca o un sabor concreto, pero nada que no puedas sacar de un supermercado o un chino cercano.
-Decoraciones, servicios, lujos variados; NADA, absulutamente NADA en este aspecto, nunca nos han pedido que un camerino este decorado de tal o cual manera, ni servicios de masajes, putas, catering....si eso si nos han matizado, alguna vez, que no pongamos plantas dentro del camerino o que si es posible exista una superficie en la que escribir, vamos, cosas logicas que, por otro lado, ya vienen de base.

Gastan? Si, nunca les falta de nada, pero coño, que dentro del nivel de vida que se pueden permitir, no derrochan, al menos, insisto, en ese contexto. Que tambien los ves con buenos coches, en mayor ocasion buenas motos, te hablan de sus casas.....y cuanto mas escuchas mas te das cuenta de que, por norma, no se salen de ciertas cifras de gasto. Deben de tener buenos asesores.


----------



## Escaramuza (31 Ago 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> No te fíes del nivel de vida ni de las apariencias, primer aviso.



No te preocupes, soy lo suficientemente viejo como para que engañen con apariencias.


----------



## Eremita (31 Ago 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Qué ansia viva, qué husmias son los avarientos!!!!!!!
> 
> No se vaya a acabar el mundo por gastar 50 euros en un capricho un día.
> 
> ...



A mí es que no me causa ningún placer poseer o disfrutar bienes y servicios que no necesito. Yo nunca aparte una porción de mis ingresos para ahorrarlos. Ahorro lo que no gasto y ya está. Además me gusta ser o parecer más pobre que mis vecinos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 Ago 2021)

ganar dinero es de subnormales


----------



## Ricardo1980 (31 Ago 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



todos mis amigos que curran en londres como contractor ganan eso y a veces mucho mas.
a £500 - £700 por dia, lo normal es unos 12-14000 al mes. Y si eres espabilado se puede maniobrar para pagar pocos impuestos.
como viven? Pues ninguno con lujos, todos ahorrando para el futuro.


----------



## Alan__ (31 Ago 2021)

Creeme que al final ganar 10-15k al mes no es tanto dinero.


----------



## palodearia (31 Ago 2021)

Cualquier mando intermedio a técnico de alta cualificación de oil & gas en grandes empresas 

Mi exjefe mismamente se ha retirado con 55 años con unos 250k brutos anuales de salario base, tras haber pasado años en paises donde ganaba aun más como expat.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Ago 2021)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> ganar dinero es de subnormales




BRVTAL

Me recuerda a aquello de: follar es de maricones


----------



## Okjito (31 Ago 2021)

La gente con esos salarios viven por y para el trabajo... Aunque sean inutiles echan horas...
Mi jefe gana esos 10k...un pelín más quiza. La mordida de hacienda cada mes es brutal... Eso si...yo me marcho a las 15.00... el a las 15.00 se va a comer y comienzan las reuniones internacionales a las 16.00 ... a las 20.00 manda los últimos correos.

Su sueño? estar así hasta los 45 y jubilarse.


----------



## vic252525 (31 Ago 2021)

el dinero no da la felicidad


----------



## Ederto (31 Ago 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Aprende soldadura subacuática, te vas a una plataforma del mar del Norte, compartes espacio vital con un grupo de alcohólicos, tarados y drogadictos con mono 10 horas al día (las otras, gracias a Dios las pasas durmiendo o trabajando) y ahí tienes tus 10.000.



Y tu sordera, porque si trabajas de soldador submarino no tardarás en perder el oído.


----------



## Ederto (31 Ago 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> BRVTAL
> 
> Me recuerda a aquello de: follar mujeres es de maricones



se lo arreglo


----------



## Ederto (31 Ago 2021)

En realidad ganar 10K netos al mes no cambia las cosas demasiado con respecto a ganar la mitad.

Tal vez un chozo más grande en una zona mejor, pagadero en menos años, algo más de tela en el plan de pensiones, un par de viajes más al año, actividades para los pelochos... Y poco más. A partir de un punto la pasta no cunde lo mismo.

Si pasas de ganar 30K al año a 60K, tu vida cambia de la ostia. Pero de 150K a 300K brutos anuales entre el cañonazo de impuestos y que ya tienes todo lo que se necesita para vivir bien... la cosa no cambia tanto.

De hecho cualquier gran jefe listo cuando alcanza los 200K empieza a pedir otro tipo de cosas en sus negociaciones (proyectos más interesantes, formación específica, responsabilidades concretas, viajar menos, mejor horario...), no pasta.


----------



## das kind (31 Ago 2021)

Sí: a un economista ex-marido de una dirigente del Psohez que se fue a otro partido y a la que, por cierto, le gusta más el dinero que a un tonto un lápiz. Una pijiprogre de manual, de la izquierdita caviar.


----------



## alexxxmf (31 Ago 2021)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> todos mis amigos que curran en londres como contractor ganan eso y a veces mucho mas.
> a £500 - £700 por dia, lo normal es unos 12-14000 al mes. Y si eres espabilado se puede maniobrar para pagar pocos impuestos.
> como viven? Pues ninguno con lujos, todos ahorrando para el futuro.



Contractor por aqui y te puedo decir, no mi caso pero si el de un amigo que eso que dices neto, 750 libras al dia.

Sorprendentemente de devops se paga bastante bien en Londres, mas aun para lo poco que curran, o al menos el caso en el que estoy pensando. Si que es verdad que en el sector finanzas de devops, suelen ser mas puntillosos con el remoto y son mas reticentes a dejarte mas del 50% del tiempo en casa.

Al OP, quedate con esto que te dice el compañero



Luftwuaje dijo:


> No te fíes del nivel de vida ni de las apariencias, primer aviso.



Ese caso concreto que he mencionado, tiene dos coches, un megan marranero y otro del estilo. Solo se gasta pasta en el colegio de los hijos porque no le apetece que vayan con moronegros y demas.

Del resto que conozco que cumplen eso que dices, del estilo de hecho.


----------



## alvarinaitis (31 Ago 2021)

Cuando hacienda viene, y de lo que has ganado currando, currando de verdad , y se queda la mitad .... no está tan bien eh.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (31 Ago 2021)

El problema que veo a la gente que maneja muchísimo dinero, que conozco bien, es que controlan tanto de todo e intentan controlarlo tanto todo personalmente (o lo intentan) que no delegan.

Me refiero a que se encargan ellos de gestionar su patrimonio, comprobar facturas, ver habitualmente intereses, etc. Más el tiempo que dedican a su profesión.

Al final les acaba poseyendo lo que poseen. Como dice Tyler Durden en el club de la lucha.

Ayer, sin ir más lejos, estaba con un buen amigo que gana unos 600-700 euros diarios........pero es que lo acaba haciendo casi todo él, hasta las tareas más sencillas.

Otro amigo, ya jubilado, era ingeniero de una gran multinacional. Sin sueldo, cobraba por objetivos.
Pues ese tío, y no es coña, podía volver del extranjero de negociar una contrata de decenas de millones de euros en primera clase........llegar al aeropuerto, pillar el coche e irse a trabajar al campo (sus tierras).
Pero no labores de jefe, no, tirar de azada, etc.
Uno piensa al principio que es una forma de desestresarse, pero es por no pagar un jornal.


Los conocidos que tengo que mejor viven son les que tienen un buen trabajo (no físico), sin requerimientos extralaborales ni mucha responsabilidad/estrés, que junto con el sueldo de la mujer les permite llegar a 4-5-6k mensuales. De lunes a viernes, tardes libres.
Y disfrutando de lo que les gusta con gente de su estilo (deporte, etc).

Al final no se necesita tanto. El tiempo de calidad haciendo lo que te gusta es lo que importa.


----------



## frankie83 (31 Ago 2021)

alexxxmf dijo:


> Contractor por aqui y te puedo decir, no mi caso pero si el de un amigo que eso que dices neto, 750 libras al dia.
> 
> Sorprendentemente de devops se paga bastante bien en Londres, mas aun para lo poco que curran, o al menos el caso en el que estoy pensando. Si que es verdad que en el sector finanzas de devops, suelen ser mas puntillosos con el remoto y son mas reticentes a dejarte mas del 50% del tiempo en casa.
> 
> ...



En qué consiste exactamente ese trabajo de "contractor"?


----------



## Ricardo1980 (31 Ago 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> En qué consiste exactamente ese trabajo de "contractor"?



contratista.
legalmente hay dos formas. Self employed (autonomo) o ñimited company (te haces una sociedad limitada)

en españa seria como como el autonomo o freelance de toda la vida.

cwjobs.uk.co busca ahi por algo de informatica y luego filtra por contractor.


----------



## alexxxmf (1 Sep 2021)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> contratista.
> legalmente hay dos formas. Self employed (autonomo) o ñimited company (te haces una sociedad limitada)
> 
> en españa seria como como el autonomo o freelance de toda la vida.
> ...



Para mi freelance es diferente, el freelance normalmente puede tener varios proyectos a la vez aunque si que yo la verdad que cuando me preguntan pues uso tmb para la explicacion los mismos ejemplos que dices tu


----------



## patroclus (1 Sep 2021)

Profesionales médicos. Dentistas que conozco se sacan hasta 20k diarios. Los otros médicos privados ni idea porque no voy a sus consultas pero me imagino que más o menos igual, dermatologos, especialistas varios, en consultas privadas se sacan una pasta y todo en negro.


----------



## Genis Vell (1 Sep 2021)

Notarios y registradores imagino que andarán por esa zona salarial sin despeinarse mucho, posiciones de director en grandes corporaciones, aunque no tengan sueldo fijo de 10k€ (o ninguno en caso de notarios registradores) y todo dependa de su facturación/objetivos. 

Lo que han comentado es cierto a nuestro nivel, las personas que hayamos ido subiendo el sueldo primero becario 400€rista, luego mileurista, dosmileurista, tresmileurista... Lo vamos viendo, las subidas te dan tranquilidad, tienes que mirar menos los gastos y accedes a una casa mejor con menos hipoteca o ninguna (si has sido ahorrador) pero una vez aquí subir a 4-5-6k€... No me marcaría mucha diferencia, ni en la ropa que llevo, ni en mis gustos... Supongo que influye también que la gente con la que te juntas siga siendo la misma, cosa que no tiene porqué ser buena ojo, pero si tú entorno no es de lujo tampoco te das a el, además siendk consciente de que no es para toda la vida y quizás mañana estás en la calle. 

Ahora como han dicho otros 100k€ al mes, viendo cómo se acumula dinero en la cuenta puede ser que entonces si te de un poco el sirocco.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (1 Sep 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Yo sí , pero no te gustaría la vida que lleva.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (1 Sep 2021)

Un traumatólogo conocido mío , tiene ese sueldo.
Ejerce de lunes a viernes en un hospital , fines de semana de guardia en otros dos hospitales diferentes. Hacía su agosto en invierno , antes del covid en una clínica cercana a las estaciones de esquí.

Y lo hace por encapricharse de una caribeña , 20 años menor que él , le costó el divorcio y ahora paga dos casas , manutenciones de sus críos y caprichos de la caribeña.
No sé cuándo se la follará , siempre está de guardia.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Sep 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Sí, y saca coche de mierda, barba desarrollada y ropa harapienta. En otro tipo de eventos, irán más arreglados y se llevan otro coche.

Ganan eso del trabajo y de alquileres.

Eso de que la gente no se entere de que tienen mucho dinero y tal.


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Sep 2021)

He conocido a dos al menos ganando bastante más. Ambos empresarios. La noche y el día en todos los aspectos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Sep 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Aprende soldadura subacuática, te vas a una plataforma del mar del Norte, compartes espacio vital con un grupo de alcohólicos, tarados y drogadictos con mono 10 horas al día (las otras, gracias a Dios las pasas durmiendo o trabajando) y ahí tienes tus 10.000.



Y a los 45 años prejubilado con los pulmones destrozados.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Sep 2021)

Dices de sueldo o de rentas?. De sueldo conozco a varios médicos privados, un par de farmacéuticos con farmacia, un notario y dos procuradoras, así de memoria. 

De rentas también, generalmente jubiletas. 

Los primeros suelen vivir acorde a lo que ganan o gastando como si no hubiera mañana, los segundos en general van en coches de 30 años o ni lo tienen.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Sep 2021)

SI. Un tipo bastante mediocre por cierto.


----------



## Gubelkian (1 Sep 2021)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Notarios y registradores imagino que andarán por esa zona salarial sin despeinarse mucho, posiciones de director en grandes corporaciones, aunque no tengan sueldo fijo de 10k€ (o ninguno en caso de notarios registradores) y todo dependa de su facturación/objetivos.
> 
> Lo que han comentado es cierto a nuestro nivel, las personas que hayamos ido subiendo el sueldo primero becario 400€rista, luego mileurista, dosmileurista, tresmileurista... Lo vamos viendo, las subidas te dan tranquilidad, tienes que mirar menos los gastos y accedes a una casa mejor con menos hipoteca o ninguna (si has sido ahorrador) pero una vez aquí subir a 4-5-6k€... No me marcaría mucha diferencia, ni en la ropa que llevo, ni en mis gustos... Supongo que influye también que la gente con la que te juntas siga siendo la misma, cosa que no tiene porqué ser buena ojo, pero si tú entorno no es de lujo tampoco te das a el, además siendk consciente de que no es para toda la vida y quizás mañana estás en la calle.
> 
> Ahora como han dicho otros 100k€ al mes, viendo cómo se acumula dinero en la cuenta puede ser que entonces si te de un poco el sirocco.



100K al mes, no creo que proceda de un sueldo.

Pero vamos, de ser así, yo no me daría al lujo. Un par de años trabajando y a tomar por el puto culo eso del trabajo.

Para mi no hay mayor lujo que no currar.


----------



## Genis Vell (1 Sep 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> 100K al mes, no creo que proceda de un sueldo.
> 
> Pero vamos, de ser así, yo no me daría al lujo. Un par de años trabajando y a tomar por el puto culo eso del trabajo.
> 
> Para mi no hay mayor lujo que no currar.



Si de sueldo casi imposible de conseguir por cuenta ajena, de ingresos netos quiero decir.


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Sep 2021)

via mi pacopyme la mitad de eso. sumado con la nomina me quedo cerca del target, pero no llego a él.

de todas maneras, 10k/mes por IRPF es de retrasado mental....via Sociedades es como hay que cobrarlos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 Sep 2021)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> El problema que veo a la gente que maneja muchísimo dinero, que conozco bien, es que controlan tanto de todo e intentan controlarlo tanto todo personalmente (o lo intentan) que no delegan.
> 
> Me refiero a que se encargan ellos de gestionar su patrimonio, comprobar facturas, ver habitualmente intereses, etc. Más el tiempo que dedican a su profesión.
> 
> ...



La clave es la tranquilidad. 

de que te sirve vivir estresado y morir de un ataque al corazon con 50?


----------



## Lian (1 Sep 2021)

Yo a todo el que conozco ganando dinero en "condiciones" como para no tener preocupaciones en ese aspecto, no tienen vida social ni vida en general, y su única preocupación es el trabajo. Y la mayoría, por no decir el 99%, divorciados.

Prefiero quedarme como estoy, no gano tanto como ese tipo de gente pero disfruto mucho mas de la vida en general (lo que me permite) aunque sean pequeños detalles.


----------



## khalil (1 Sep 2021)

Yo personalmente a uno, el novio de una amiga, ginecologo y propieratio de una clinica para abortar. Me cuenta que se saca unos 15 K netos aprox. Tiene una vida aparentemente muy normal, mas alla de que no hace ni caso a sus hijos mas que unas pocas horas al día y los cuida una nana que tiene interna (dice que si no es así tener hijos es perder la vida) y que todos los días come y cena fuera... las vacaciones que se pega tb son cojonudas... por lo demas como te digo bastante normal

Luego como amigo de un amigo al directivo de una emrpesa que no es del IBEX pero casi, no la digo pero vamos es de las que ves todo el día por la calle y la tele anunciada. Se levanta 25K limpios aprox. Me comenta mi amigo que esta todo el día diciendole que no llega a fin de mes, entre lo que le paga a sus dos exmujeres, su pedazo de chalet en pozuelo y que su modus vivendi es que llegue el finde y no es raro que se vaya a cenar a Paris o a Roma y se tire allí todo el finde en un hotel de 500€ la noche con alguna de sus novias, no llega a fin de mes, de hecho me dice que a veces tiene que pedir adelantos.. ver para creer. Va a ser cierto eso de que no es mas rico el que mas tiene..


----------



## il banditto (1 Sep 2021)

A unos cuantos, es dinero para vivir muy tranquilo pero cuidado, que no te saca de pobre (entre comillas) y como tengas un nivel de vida alto y deje de entrar los talegos sin esperartelo te puedes llevar un susto. Conozco a un par que el año pasado por el cobiz se fueron al paro y tuvieron que vender el barquito y cambiar de coche porque si ganaban 11 gastaban 12


----------



## Barspin (2 Sep 2021)

vic252525 dijo:


> el dinero no da la felicidad




Exacto, la compra. Que para eso es dinero.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (2 Sep 2021)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas cuando tenía el Nick MiNombreEsLegion, decía que ganaba eso. Y además con novia buenorra.

Chúpate esa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Sep 2021)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas cuando tenía el Nick MiNombreEsLegion, decía que ganaba eso. Y además con novia buenorra.
> 
> Chúpate esa.



Nunca jamás he tenido ninguna otra cuenta. Ni en éste foro ni en ninguno.

Así que tienes dos opciones: Pides disculpas por la broma o vas a ignorados.

Ambas opciones me parecen bien.

Desde el respeto.


----------



## dálmata (2 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Nunca jamás he tenido ninguna otra cuenta. Ni en éste foro ni en ninguno.
> 
> Así que tienes dos opciones: Pides disculpas por la broma o vas a ignorados.
> 
> ...



Subnormal cierra el piquito alguna vez pedazo de idiota que te conoce toda España y se ríe de ti todo el mundo Sr. Audi el fantasma de Forocoches y mil multis más tonto del culo.


----------



## Merluzo (2 Sep 2021)

Esto es burbuja tío, 10000€ es lo que nos gastamos en caviar de esturión albino cada mañana para desayunar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Sep 2021)

dálmata dijo:


> Subnormal cierra el piquito alguna vez pedazo de idiota que te conoce toda España y se ríe de ti todo el mundo Sr. Audi el fantasma de Forocoches y mil multis más tonto del culo.



Creo que hablas de tu madre, tontolculo.

Ea, a dormir.


----------



## khalil (3 Sep 2021)

dálmata dijo:


> Subnormal cierra el piquito alguna vez pedazo de idiota que te conoce toda España y se ríe de ti todo el mundo Sr. Audi el fantasma de Forocoches y mil multis más tonto del culo.



Ha borrado su mensaje de ayer??? le has pillado¡¡?? la verdad que lei ayer algunos mensajes del tal Sr. Audi de foro coches y son muy al estilo de Feministo..


----------



## Gubelkian (3 Sep 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Yo personalmente a uno, el novio de una amiga, ginecologo y propieratio de una clinica para abortar. Me cuenta que se saca unos 15 K netos aprox. Tiene una vida aparentemente muy normal, mas alla de que no hace ni caso a sus hijos mas que unas pocas horas al día y los cuida una nana que tiene interna (dice que si no es así tener hijos es perder la vida) y que todos los días come y cena fuera... las vacaciones que se pega tb son cojonudas... por lo demas como te digo bastante normal
> 
> Luego como amigo de un amigo al directivo de una emrpesa que no es del IBEX pero casi, no la digo pero vamos es de las que ves todo el día por la calle y la tele anunciada. *Se levanta 25K limpios aprox. Me comenta mi amigo que esta todo el día diciendole que no llega a fin de mes, entre lo que le paga a sus dos exmujeres, *su pedazo de chalet en pozuelo y que su modus vivendi es que llegue el finde y no es raro que se vaya a cenar a Paris o a Roma y se tire allí todo el finde en un hotel de 500€ la noche con alguna de sus novias, no llega a fin de mes, de hecho me dice que a veces tiene que pedir adelantos.. ver para creer. Va a ser cierto eso de que no es mas rico el que mas tiene..



Un tonto y su dinero...


----------



## Alan__ (3 Sep 2021)

patroclus dijo:


> Profesionales médicos. Dentistas que conozco se sacan hasta 20k diarios. Los otros médicos privados ni idea porque no voy a sus consultas pero me imagino que más o menos igual, dermatologos, especialistas varios, en consultas privadas se sacan una pasta y todo en negro.



lo peor es q no es en negro, es que el gobierno tiene a esa escoria libre de impeustos para que nos maten.


----------



## Alan__ (3 Sep 2021)

1 millon al mes o al año?

exactamente como era sus servicios?


----------



## ciberobrero (3 Sep 2021)

Yo mismo. Casi.


----------



## estertores (3 Sep 2021)

Varios controladores de tráfico aéreo, son gente normal como todo el mundo, también se endeudan más allá de sus posibilidades y el mes que les faltan horas extras las pasan canutas.


----------



## khalil (3 Sep 2021)

Tienes que tener muy bien puesto el coco para que el dinero no te haga un tio raro de pelotas. Los hay que si, pero son pocos. La mayoría quieren mas y mas... y ahí tenemos los ejemplos de los tios que roban y roban y roban y cuando tienen cientos de millones de euros siguen robando para tener mas hasta que les pillan... supongo que es el miedo a no tener un día, a gastarselos o que el dinero trae consigo poder y adulación de la gente (que no es otra cosa que poder sobre esa gente que te adula) y este debe enganchar mucho..

Digo esto pero reconozco que si tengo la posibilidad de elegir yo tb querría tener 1 millon al mes para mi.. porque como todos, creo que tendría la cabeza suficientemente fria como para saber gestionarlo.. esa es mi fantasia, la realidad luego podría ser muy diferente y que se me fuese la oya... ojala lo pueda comprobar algún dia¡


----------



## Pocholovsky (3 Sep 2021)

Si. Importa mierda de China a precio de esclavo y aqui la vende multiplicando su precio por 20 o 30.


----------



## khalil (3 Sep 2021)

1º Sabes escribir a nivel EGB??

2º Tu eres el que el otro día hablabas de que si te tocaba la lotería lo que había que hacer era vender el boleto y gastarte el dinero yendo a Alemania a comprar coches deportivos y revenderlos en España y que las personas de tu familia quemaban yates en alta mar para cobrar el seguro. Y tu hablas de batallitas?

3º Alardeas de tener familiares que estafan seguros y hablas de mentalidad miserable?

Conclusión, internet da la palabra a los tontos del pueblo


----------



## Palpatine (3 Sep 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Yo he llegado a ganar 18k netos en un mes siendo autonomo, sector transporte


----------



## javiwell (3 Sep 2021)

Tengo un familiar que ganaba 80 doláres la hora pinchando unos postes con una máquina en Melbourne en el desierto para poner placas solares.

Eso si estás ahí aislado en bungalows, no hay pueblo cerca y el calor, serpientes y demás no es para cualquiera.

Si aguantas 1 año vuelves forrado


----------



## Dr Strangelove (3 Sep 2021)

Sí a más de uno, compañeros médicos especialistas que compatibilizan pública con privada. 
Y cirujanos plásticos en la privada y médicos estéticos y dermatólogos con chiringuitos bien montados superan esa cantidad y también conozco a unos cuantos.


----------



## ediedee (3 Sep 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Si, aunque como asalariado nadie.

No te creas que 10000€ te solucionan la vida, con 3000€ y cabeza te puede ir bastante mejor. Conozco bastantes hosteleros bien montados que cuando empezó la crisis del 2008 se fueron a la mierda en un par de meses cobrando más de 10000€ netos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Sep 2021)

Yo gano bastante más que eso.
En un mes malo entorno a 30.000 euros netos.
Llegue a ganar 340.000€ netos en un mes en el lanzamiento de un producto digital.

Tengo todo el negocio automatizado, un equipo de 15 personas que hace todo, yo apenas hago nada.

Llegue a tener una depresión después de cruzar los 2 millones de euros de fortuna personal.

El dinero no cambia nada si los primeros 30 años de tu vida has sido un chaval gallego de clase baja.
Coche de 85000€, hoteles de 450€ la noche, comprar/revender chalet de más de 1 millón... con unos beneficios cojonudos.
Alegrías momentáneas...muy momentáneas.

Y aquí estoy...foreando...
Siempre he trabajado desde casa, casi nadie sabe de mi éxito, familia y amigos más cercanos solo.

Cuando te haces rico no te aparecen de repente amigos interesantísimos, ni modelos llaman a tu puerta, ni eres más feliz, etc.

Lo único que me ha dado el dinero es tranquilidad, saber que ya está todo hecho, que a mis 35 años jamás tendré que trabajar para nadie o sentirme estresado.

Pero no os equivoqueis, despertarte por la mañana y saber que puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana...día tras día...día tras día...te lleva a no hacer nada...al menos eso me pasó a mí...días enteros tirado en el sofá viendo mierda en la tele y foreando...

Ahora al menos me he dado cuenta que el ser humano es pura química, me meto 2 y horas y media diarias de bici estática y 30 minutos de mancuernas.

Eso me saco del estado deprimido, pero lo dicho sigo sin saber que hacer con tanto dinero.

Me entretengo buscando oportunidades inmobiliarias en Portugal y tengo una cuenta de 290.000€ en saxobank para entretenerme invirtiendo.

Seguro que muchos no os lo vais a creer, pero hasta la última palabra es cierta.


----------



## khalil (3 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo gano bastante más que eso.
> En un mes malo entorno a 30.000 euros netos.
> Llegue a ganar 340.000€ netos en un mes en el lanzamiento de un producto digital.
> 
> ...



Pues nada tio, yo te diria que que tanto mi experiencia personal como todo lo que leo de psicología de la felicidad, es que lo que mas satisfación a largo plazo aporta es tener un objetivo altruista en la vida y luchar por él.

Si de verdad tienes dinero para el resto de tu vida y no hace falta que trabajes porque lo tienes todo automatizado, siempre puede ponerte a ayudar a otros. En mi caso que soy un amante de los animales siempre pense que si me tocase la loteria montaría un santuario de perros abandonados, pocos animales mas nobles existen (follaperros me llamarán por aqui) pero si no te van los animales, siempre puedes ayudar a gente.. no se.. y si no relacionarte con mucha gente, hacer amigos.. y a las malas por aqui tienes a uno que le harías muy feliz con una casa prefabricada en la sierra para descoentar los fines de semana


----------



## patroclus (3 Sep 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> lo peor es q no es en negro, es que el gobierno tiene a esa escoria libre de impeustos para que nos maten.



Los médicos son profesionales a los que respeto mucho. Ojala no los necesite pero si me hacen falta que esten lo más cerca posible.


----------



## Alan__ (3 Sep 2021)

patroclus dijo:


> Los médicos son profesionales a los que respeto mucho. Ojala no los necesite pero si me hacen falta que esten lo más cerca posible.



Jajaja los respetas porque precisamente nunca los has tenido cerca.

Es el gremio mas descrepciable y asqueroso que existe en este pais, a sueldo de las farmafias, no dudan en joderte la vida cno unf armaco que les reporte 5 euros de comisión.

Se nota que has pisado pocas consultas.


----------



## Noyo (3 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pero no os equivoqueis, despertarte por la mañana y saber que puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana...día tras día...día tras día...te lleva a no hacer nada...al menos eso me pasó a mí...días enteros tirado en el sofá viendo mierda en la tele y foreando...



Y asi 9 meses llevo. Acabo de desinstalar todos los juegos y distracciones del ordenador porque me estaban jodiendo la vida. La mejor manera de reducir la procastinidad es eliminar la mayor cantidad de estimulos posibles. Estoy planteandome instalar una extension en el navegador que bloquea internet durante x horas, pero no tengo huevos de hacerlo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Sep 2021)

Si, a la novia de un forero, que se embolsa 100k al mes netos:






Mi pareja me ha propuesto que sea "la mujer de la casa" y sea ella quien solo trabaje


Pues mi novia trabaja en una gran empresa y se embolsa cerca de 100.000€ todos los meses con la tontería mientras yo tengo un trabajo precario donde solo ingreso 1000€ al mes. Ella hace tiempo me propuso que me fuese a vivir a su casa, pero siempre le di largas hasta hace 1 mes que di el paso y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Sep 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Claro, y más.
Yo vengo a salir por 25/30000 al mes, aunque de un año a otro varía, como todos los negocios.
Se vive cómodamente y ya está.


----------



## Play_91 (3 Sep 2021)

Yo se lo que es ganar eso y ahorrarlo pero duró poco tiempo.
Se vive que te cagas, si lo mantienes en el tiempo te haces rico a medio plazo prácticamente si ahorras la mayoría.
A partir de 50k€/año netos de ahorro se vive que te cagas, te lo digo por experiencia.
Cuando ganas eso te la suda pagar impuestos.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (3 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo gano bastante más que eso.
> En un mes malo entorno a 30.000 euros netos.
> Llegue a ganar 340.000€ netos en un mes en el lanzamiento de un producto digital.
> 
> ...



Un par de pregunta. 
Con esos 30.000 o 340.000 al mes, tienes que pagar a 15 personas?
Esas 15 son gente de marketing, programadores, editores de viedeo y similar?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Sep 2021)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Un par de pregunta.
> Con esos 30.000 o 340.000 al mes, tienes que pagar a 15 personas?
> Esas 15 son gente de marketing, programadores, editores de viedeo y similar?
> Muchas gracias.



Estoy dando cifras netas, después de haber pagado al equipo y un montón de herramientas digitales. Por ejemplo, en el software de email marketing ya me dejó 4500 USD al mes.

La mayoría del equipo son agentes de chat en vivo, pero tengo todo lo dices, todo externalizado a América Latina y Bulgaria.


----------



## malibux (4 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo gano bastante más que eso.
> En un mes malo entorno a 30.000 euros netos.
> Llegue a ganar 340.000€ netos en un mes en el lanzamiento de un producto digital.
> 
> ...



Qué barbaridad, llegará un momento que no sabrás ni dónde poner el cash en cuentas corrientes para no pasarte de los 100k€ cubiertos por banco  

Puedes probar a hacer cursos, sobre todo en el extranjero, con la excusa de aprender o mejorar algún idioma. Seguro que conoces a gente interesante y te evades del tema del dinero que al final debe acabar siendo hasta monótono. 

Conozco un par de médicos que trabajan o bien sólo en la privada o bien alternando pública con cirugías plásticas, que cobran eso aprox. Uno quiere amasar para vivir de los dividendos con menos de 40 tacos y el otro no creo que pare nunca porque es muy pesetero -clasista y pijo, pero del PSOE a muerte-. Lo del dinero negro ya al menos en las nuevas generaciones no se da, porque el 99% de médicos trabajan en clínicas ajenas, por lo que todo va por factura y 0 negro. Quien todavía tiene su clínica en su casa, aún puede generar buen cash negro, pero cada vez más vigilados. 

Otro socio de Uría debía estar por esa cifra o algo menos, era majo chaval, pero muy preocupadizo, seguro anda rallado por mil cosas. 

Pero bueno, cualquiera con un negocio que vaya bien, tipo taller de coches con clientela fija, ya ganará eso. O una nave industrial que haga una mierda random, tipo generar arandelas para instrumentación, chorrocientos miles de €.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (4 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo gano bastante más que eso.
> En un mes malo entorno a 30.000 euros netos.
> Llegue a ganar 340.000€ netos en un mes en el lanzamiento de un producto digital.
> 
> ...




Mis felicitaciones.

¿Has desarrollado una app, y/o un servicio, relacionados con el mundo de la finanzas?

¿Alguna recomendación para un iniciado?


Grax.





PD: Y yo que tú, para generar ocio creativo sano, aprendería un instrumento musical.


Saludos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Sep 2021)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones.
> 
> ¿Has desarrollado una app, y/o un servicio, relacionados con el mundo de la finanzas?
> 
> ...



Marketing de afiliados.
Recomendación: Producto/servicio digital + Facebook Ads (centrado en conseguir leads) + autorespondedor + Remarketing


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Sep 2021)

mi tío lo gana solo de dividendos de su empresa.

empezó de 0, estuvo varios años cobrando el sueldo en acciones hace 30 años y viviendo de la paga de mi abuelo(de su suegro, se lo pagaba todo,...el piso, los suministros...)...

hoy día es accionista 5% de una empresa enorme de 200 trabajadores...


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (4 Sep 2021)

No creo que haya ningún asalariado en España que cobre eso.

La persona asalariada (currante de empresa) que más he oído que ganaba, era una directora de departamento de IT en una empresa turística bastante conocida en la que trabajé como desarrollador. Se levantaba alrededor de 120.000 euros al año. Eso es algo menos de 7000 euros mensuales.

Pero empresarios; autónomos con buena clientela y profesionales liberales tipo abogados, médicos y tal.. esos sí abundarán.

La persona que conozco que gana más, es un pequeño empresario con una fábrica de bobinados de motores en un polígono de Madrid. Me dijo que facturaba unos 1,5 millones de euros anuales. Vive en la zona de El Viso, una de las más exclusivas de Madrid. Por lo que es obvio que al mes (no tiene sentido para un empresario un "ganar X al mes") se levantará bastante más de 10.000


----------



## Gotthard (4 Sep 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Aprende soldadura subacuática, te vas a una plataforma del mar del Norte, compartes espacio vital con un grupo de alcohólicos, tarados y drogadictos con mono 10 horas al día (las otras, gracias a Dios las pasas durmiendo o trabajando) y ahí tienes tus 10.000.



La unica pega del buceo en saturación es que 3 de cada 10 palman y 7 de cada 10 acaban su carrera con alguna enfermedad hiperbárica. De ahi el sueldazo, literalmente varios euros por segundo por soldar una tuberia.... a 200 metros de profundidad.


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Sep 2021)

los otros que conozco no es que ganen x al mes, es que los últimos años han ganado varios cientos de miles con la bolsa/inversiones.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (4 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Estoy dando cifras netas, después de haber pagado al equipo y un montón de herramientas digitales. Por ejemplo, en el software de email marketing ya me dejó 4500 USD al mes.
> 
> La mayoría del equipo son agentes de chat en vivo, pero tengo todo lo dices, todo externalizado a América Latina y Bulgaria.



mis dieses, eres el puto amo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Sep 2021)

otra cosa es conocer a alguien que los cobra tributando, vamos que cobra unos 220000 aaño brutos, o uno que los cobra en B.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2021)

A OSCAR DE LA HOYA

Y A LIL NAS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2021)

*AHORA 1 ESTA PREÑADO EN ESTADO DE BUENA ESPERANZA*

*Y EL OTRO CON COVID EN EL HOSPITAL CON DOS DOSIS DE NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS 

VAS A FLIPAR CON LOS GASTOS *




Lonix dijo:


> *Oscar De La Hoya* parece tener algunos problemitas tras el jibbi jabby...
> Doble marca, Corona Bin Laden y hospital.
> 
> Y todo por una big mac, dos donuts y una cerveza.



*EL MITICO BOXEADOR OSCAR DE LA HOYA*



*PARECE QUE REVENTAO TAMBIEN EN EL HOSPITAL*

*" A PESAR DE LAS 2 DOSIS DE NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS"*

MENOS MAL QUE LIL NAS ESTA EN ESTAD DE NUEVA ESPERANZA PARA REPOBLAR







*“¡SORPRESA!”, subtituló la imagen. *






*“No puedo creer que finalmente esté anunciando esto. Mi pequeño paquete de alegría Montero nace el 17 de septiembre de 2021”.









Lil Nas X anuncia su nuevo álbum Montero con una sesión de fotos de embarazo


Se ve a Lil Nas X con una túnica de satén blanca, una corona de flores y una panza




www.independentespanol.com





SATANAS O BELCEBU NOSE, VA A SER PAPA *


​


----------



## khalil (4 Sep 2021)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> No creo que haya ningún asalariado en España que cobre eso.
> 
> La persona asalariada (currante de empresa) que más he oído que ganaba, era una directora de departamento de IT en una empresa turística bastante conocida en la que trabajé como desarrollador. Se levantaba alrededor de 120.000 euros al año. Eso es algo menos de 7000 euros mensuales.
> 
> ...



Si hay asalariados que ganan eso y bastante mas a nivel directivo. Solo tienes que mirar las cuentas auditadas de las empresas del Ibex que están obligados a publicar los salarios de sus directivos. Son pocos si, pero los hay. Cualquiera que gane mas de unos 200.000 Brutos al año, está cerca de esos 10K al mes netos


----------



## Pijus Magnificus (4 Sep 2021)

Podíais decirnos en qué trabajan esos conocidos vuestros. 

Yo he ganado más esas cantidades en otra época con nuestro negocio,de moda. Incluso este año ha habido meses en los que hemos estado en esas cantidades con el negocio más algunos ingresos por alquileres, pero somos una empresa familiar y tenemos que repartir, antes entre 3 y ahora, por desgracia, entre dos


----------



## Ederto (4 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> *El dinero no cambia nada si los primeros 30 años de tu vida has sido un chaval de clase baja.*
> Coche de 85000€, hoteles de 450€ la noche, comprar/revender chalet de más de 1 millón... con unos beneficios cojonudos.
> Alegrías momentáneas...muy momentáneas.
> 
> ...



Eso te ha salvado la vida. Y lo sé porque salvó la mía. Conociéndome sé que si cuando me ha ido bien no he hecho ninguna gilipollez es porque me pasé toda mi puta juventud escuchando en la cocina de mi casa a mi madre decir "que no nos queda un puto duro, que como tu padre no encuentre pronto algo yo no sé qué va a ser de nosotros, que en tres meses se le acaba a tu padre el paro y no le llaman de ningún sitio..."

Eso acaba imprimiendo carácter. No puedes hacer ninguna gilipollez incluso cuando te va bien porque sabes que saltas sin red.


----------



## Ederto (4 Sep 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> La unica pega del buceo en saturación es que *3 de cada 10 palman y 7 de cada 10 acaban su carrera con alguna enfermedad hiperbárica*. De ahi el sueldazo, literalmente varios euros por segundo por soldar una tuberia.... a 200 metros de profundidad.



y sordos.


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso te ha salvado la vida. Y lo sé porque salvó la mía. Conociéndome sé que si cuando me ha ido bien no he hecho ninguna gilipollez es porque me pasé toda mi puta juventud escuchando en la cocina de mi casa a mi madre decir "que no nos queda un puto duro, que como tu padre no encuentre pronto algo yo no sé qué va a ser de nosotros, que en tres meses se le acaba a tu padre el paro y no le llaman de ningún sitio"
> 
> Eso acaba imprimiendo carácter. No puedes hacer ninguna gilipollez porque sabes que saltas sin red.



brutal joder.

me ha venido a la cabeza el ruido que hacía mi madre con el tenedor batiendo los huevos para hacer la tortilla francesa pa cenar..mientras decía 'Yo no sé que va a ser de nosotros' con el estruendo del extractor de la cocina de fondo. brutal

joder vaya dejà vu más chungo me ha venido.


----------



## Ederto (4 Sep 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> brutal joder.
> 
> me ha venido a la cabeza el ruido que hacía mi madre con el tenedor batiendo los huevos para hacer la tortilla francesa pa cenar..mientras decía 'Yo no sé que va a ser de nosotros' con el estruendo del extractor de la cocina de fondo. brutal
> 
> joder vaya dejà vu más chungo me ha venido.



lo cojonudo es que llegaba un momento en que era como el ruido de fondo de tu juventud. Al final no te afectaba. O eso creía.


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> lo cojonudo es que llegaba un momento en que era como el ruido de fondo de tu juventud. Al final no te afectaba. O eso creía.



Eso te preña el alma...igual que la ultima asignatura de carrera que repetí y me costó un huevo sacar (Estructura de Computadores)..a veces sueño si realmente la aprobé o no y me despierto sobresaltado 

No haber tenido un puto duro de joven es sinónimo de que de mayor no harás gilipolleces.


----------



## Ederto (4 Sep 2021)

Me han venido otros recuerdos a la cabeza... En mi bendita ignorancia pensaba que las cosas iban mal en términos absolutos, en casa no había un duro, mi viejo iba pillando algun currillo en negro aquí y allá ayudando a un pintor, cuidando a un señor mayor, cobrábamos la RGI cuando ni dios sabía lo que era la RGI... pero es que pensaba las cosas iban mal en general, para todo el mundo.

Recuerdo que se fue a la puta calle en la crisis del 93, con 40ymuchos, y nuestro estado constante era "las cosas están mal". Hasta que un día por la tele aparece Aznar y dice "España va bien" y se me fundieron los plomos. Recuerdo que le pregunté a mi padre a bocajarro "aita, si España va bien, por qué no encuentras un puto curro?" no supo ni qué decir, al final balbuceó un "a todo el mundo no le va igual". y se quitó del medio.

Perder el curro es jodido, pero asumir que estás fuera del mercado tiene que ser la ostia.

Y mientras tanto a nuestro alrededor la gente se forraba con las matildes y el ladrillo.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> y sordos.



Eso seguro, por osificaciones o reventon del timpano en 10 años de profesión pasan por el quirofano del otologo casi todos.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Sep 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> otra cosa es conocer a alguien que los cobra tributando, vamos que cobra unos 220000 aaño brutos, o uno que los cobra en B.



Yo he tenido nominas de 10 limpios, pero yendo de contratista via payroll, no permanente. Permanente habre hecho casi 5 limpios. Obviamente hablamos del norte de Europa. En España lo maximo que he conseguido han sido 3 limpios y aguantando demasiados gilipollas, por lo que me volvi a pirar.


----------



## Triyuga (4 Sep 2021)




----------



## arandel (5 Sep 2021)

Seguramente el subgerente de la fabrica debe estar por ahí o algo menos.


----------



## orbeo (5 Sep 2021)

El que quiera echarse unas risas que mire la documentación que suben las cotizadas a la CNMV


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Sep 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> brutal joder.
> 
> me ha venido a la cabeza el ruido que hacía mi madre con el tenedor batiendo los huevos para hacer la tortilla francesa pa cenar..mientras decía 'Yo no sé que va a ser de nosotros' con el estruendo del extractor de la cocina de fondo. brutal
> 
> joder vaya dejà vu más chungo me ha venido.



Supongo que todos tenemos un momento así grabado en la cabeza.
Para mi es mi madre haciendo caja en el bar que teníamos en una noche de invierno gallego. Año 94-95.
850...1000...1200...pesetas en consumiciones en 10 horas que estaba el bar abierto.
Y mi madre perdiendo ahí la salud física y mental.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso te ha salvado la vida. Y lo sé porque salvó la mía. Conociéndome sé que si cuando me ha ido bien no he hecho ninguna gilipollez es porque me pasé toda mi puta juventud escuchando en la cocina de mi casa a mi madre decir "que no nos queda un puto duro, que como tu padre no encuentre pronto algo yo no sé qué va a ser de nosotros, que en tres meses se le acaba a tu padre el paro y no le llaman de ningún sitio..."
> 
> Eso acaba imprimiendo carácter. No puedes hacer ninguna gilipollez incluso cuando te va bien porque sabes que saltas sin red.



Creo que sí. 
Es como un click mental que nos queda de no hacer gilipolleces económicas.
En mi caso no soy capaz de gastarme 150€ en una botella de vino, me parece estúpido habiendo Albariños y Riojas que me gustan por 30€.
Lo mismo para los restaurantes "con estrella Michelin" y para la ropa de marca.


----------



## NoRTH (5 Sep 2021)

si y son unos titeres sin alma


----------



## Ederto (5 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Creo que sí.
> Es como un click mental que nos queda de no hacer gilipolleces económicas.
> En mi caso no soy capaz de gastarme 150€ en una botella de vino, me parece estúpido habiendo Albariños y Riojas que me gustan por 30€.
> Lo mismo para los restaurantes "con estrella Michelin" y para la ropa de marca.



jo macho, es como mirarme en un espejo. El paripé y el valor de algo en función de la cara que ponga tu entorno se vuelve algo completamente irrelevante. Es más, cuando he tenido que tener un detalle con alguien y veo que valora más la etiqueta que el contenido, me siento bastante incómodo y gilipollas haciendo ese regalo. Me pasó con un cliente con el que quería tener un detalle, sabía que le gustaban los champanes franceses y en navidad le regalé una botella de vieux clicquot que costaba una puta bestialidad y que, sinceramente, me sabe igual que cualquier champan. El tío daba palmas con las orejas. Yo no sabía dónde meterme, solo quería terminar con eso cuanto antes.

Y también lo he vivido a la inversa, mis padres. Después de tantos años tan jodidos han acabado sobrecompensando a la inversa. Con todo lo que vivieron están más preocupados de el "qué dirán" y "que se vea que manejamos" que de estar a lo que hay que estar. Supongo que todo depende del momento de maduración en el que te pillen estas cosas.


----------



## Alan__ (5 Sep 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> El que quiera echarse unas risas que mire la documentación que suben las cotizadas a la CNMV



a que te refieres


----------



## orbeo (5 Sep 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> a que te refieres



A qué hay un huevo de gente con esos salarios (aunque sean un % pequeño de la población).

En la empresa que trabajaba antes, al menos 4 mandos intermedios ganaban eso. Los que mandaban mucho más que eso.

Pero es que normalmente no tienen solo un sueldo en la empresa, te ves que cobran 300k como salario, otros tantos por estar en el consejo, otro por no sé que historia. Luego aparte dividendos...


----------



## dragon33 (5 Sep 2021)

No conozco políticos.


----------



## alv982 (5 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo gano bastante más que eso.
> En un mes malo entorno a 30.000 euros netos.
> Llegue a ganar 340.000€ netos en un mes en el lanzamiento de un producto digital.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo un par de años ganando en promedio en neto los 12.000 al mes como asalariado, por objetivos de un proyecto hasta que se acaben los posibles clientes, cosa que posiblemente pase a mediados del año que viene. Hasta ahora tenía una nómina decente, pero nada fuera de lo normal, y cuando se acabe volveré a la misma (lo que es mi salario base).

No me ha cambiado nada la vida, pero tengo claro que es una cosa temporal. Tampoco lo sabe nadie, excepto mis padres. Quitando mirar menos la cartera en viajes y cenas con amigos, no he cambiado en nada. Sigo con el mismo coche (podía comprarme uno mejor, pero el que tengo está bien, no le veo sentido a comprar por comprar), mismos gastos, etc. La hipoteca la tengo liquidada hace unos cuantos años, así que tampoco me quita el estrés de tener un gasto fijo todos los meses. Estoy soltero, y con la nómina base y solo teniendo de gastos fijos suministros, comida y poco más me bastaba para no tener que mirar si me la han ingresado un día antes o después y tener un colchón.

Pero el trabajo me asquea, si durara esta racha un par de años más, podría dejar de remar y complementar lo que falte quizás con inversiones, me afixia la obligación de tener que levantarme por obligación todos los días por la mañana, aguantar jefes, etc. Pero por otro lado me da miedo que no tener la obligación de hacer nada, al final no haga nada. Ahora me falta tiempo para hacer cosas, pero igual si estoy dos años así no sé que hacer y estoy sin hacer nada, nunca he estado parado desde que empecé a trabajar y ya estoy rozando la cuarentena. 

Otra opción sería seguir trabajando y usar este extra para algo, pero es que me da igual un vino de 30 € que uno de 200 €, y en todo caso se disfruta más como una cosa puntual, y te lo puedes pasar mejor en un viaje yendo a un apartamento con buena compañía ue a lo mejor a un hotel de lujo de 500 € la noche sólo para posturear.


----------



## Ederto (5 Sep 2021)

También sucede que por mucho que ganes ahora, te apetece estar con la misma gente de antes y ellos tienen una vida "normal". 

El tío con más pasta que conozco, fundó una empresa, tiene 30 empleados, vive en un chalete de tres plantas en Neguri... Cuando queda con nosotros en plan "cuadrilla con críos" siempre propone hacer una parrillada por ahí o ir a comer un pollo a una cervecera o cosas así porque es lo que le gusta y porque si sube mucho el listón sabe que hay colegas de la cuadrilla que se van a descolgar.


----------



## lowfour (5 Sep 2021)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> todos mis amigos que curran en londres como contractor ganan eso y a veces mucho mas.
> a £500 - £700 por dia, lo normal es unos 12-14000 al mes. Y si eres espabilado se puede maniobrar para pagar pocos impuestos.
> como viven? Pues ninguno con lujos, todos ahorrando para el futuro.



Yo soy "contractor" de esos por mi cuenta y meto más que eso al mes (en Suecia), y no me quedan 10K limpios ni de blas si me lo saco como salario. Me saco muchísimo menos, un salario tirando a bajo pero decente para ahorrar 1000€ al mes y vivir con ropa normal, comprar algún vinilo y salir a comer alguna vez y ya. A final de año un buen pellizco de reparto de beneficios y el resto lo dejo en la empresa para invertir. Con 10.000€ de salario es inevitable el "Lifestyle Creep" que empieces a quemar la pasta como si eso no se fuera a acabar nunca. Eso si, cuando necesito comprar algo lo compro bueno de verdad.


----------



## Alexrc (5 Sep 2021)

No, pero falta el hilo en el que digan gano 10000 euros al mes y no llego a fin de mes


----------



## Mtk (5 Sep 2021)

[QUOTE = "Alexrc, publicación: 36675285, miembro: 178190"]
No, pero falta el hilo en el que digan gano 10000 euros al mes y no llego a fin de mes
[/CITA]

Lo que falta es que digan que para una familia de cuatro es clase media, cinco o más es ir justo.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (5 Sep 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> Yo soy "contractor" de esos por mi cuenta y meto más que eso al mes (en Suecia), y no me quedan 10K limpios ni de blas si me lo saco como salario. Me saco muchísimo menos, un salario tirando a bajo pero decente para ahorrar 1000€ al mes y vivir con ropa normal, comprar algún vinilo y salir a comer alguna vez y ya. A final de año un buen pellizco de reparto de beneficios y el resto lo dejo en la empresa para invertir. Con 10.000€ de salario es inevitable el "Lifestyle Creep" que empieces a quemar la pasta como si eso no se fuera a acabar nunca. Eso si, cuando necesito comprar algo lo compro bueno de verdad.



yo me compre un libro para usar optimizacion fiscal. 
hay muchas formas, pero eso depende de las leyes de cada pais. Investiga sobre ello.


----------



## Entrambos mares (6 Sep 2021)

Mi alcalde, que gana más que Pedro Sánchez. Se le aproximan varios directores generales de empresas públicas (la del agua, sobre todo) pero no llega a 10000€ 
Poco más. Médicos algunos sí, pero echando más horas que un reloj y viajando a operar al extranjero. Generalmente porque son unos descerebrados cargados de hijos y/o adicciones.


----------



## Pijus Magnificus (17 Sep 2021)

Algunos YouTube es ganan eso y más


----------



## Kartoffeln (17 Sep 2021)

Todos los SEOs de españa ganan eso.


----------



## mikasa (18 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> jo macho, es como mirarme en un espejo. El paripé y el valor de algo en función de la cara que ponga tu entorno se vuelve algo completamente irrelevante. Es más, cuando he tenido que tener un detalle con alguien y veo que valora más la etiqueta que el contenido, me siento bastante incómodo y gilipollas haciendo ese regalo. Me pasó con un cliente con el que quería tener un detalle, sabía que le gustaban los champanes franceses y en navidad le regalé una botella de vieux clicquot que costaba una puta bestialidad y que, sinceramente, me sabe igual que cualquier champan. El tío daba palmas con las orejas. Yo no sabía dónde meterme, solo quería terminar con eso cuanto antes.
> 
> Y también lo he vivido a la inversa, mis padres. Después de tantos años tan jodidos han acabado sobrecompensando a la inversa. Con todo lo que vivieron están más preocupados de el "qué dirán" y "que se vea que manejamos" que de estar a lo que hay que estar. Supongo que todo depende del momento de maduración en el que te pillen estas cosas.



No se lo tengas en cuenta a tus padres, seguramente en parte lo que tienen es miedo. La época en que ellos han sido jóvenes y han tenido fuerzas para luchar para sacar la familia adelante puede que ya les quede algo lejos y vivan con más preocupación la tuya, porque no la pueden controlar y porque la incertidumbre sobre el futuro que te pueda esperar les empuja.
Esas cosas a veces no se dicen, pero se pueden palpar. Lo que si está claro es que han hecho un buen trabajo contigo, te han dado valores y perspectiva, a veces es lo único que puedes dejarle a los hijos, porque mucha pasta no hay, pero hay que apreciarlo en lo que vale, porque sin herramientas para gestionar, por mucho dinero que acumules, también acumulas vacío y frustración.


----------



## Ederto (18 Sep 2021)

Pijus Magnificus dijo:


> Algunos YouTube es ganan eso y más



En España hay más futbolistas ganando más que eso que youtubers ganando más que eso.


----------



## damnit (18 Sep 2021)

max power dijo:


> Los que ganais 10.000 o mas al mes, netos, *de* *forma constante*....a que os dedicais y en que pais?



oil&gas, oriente medio

me voy a España a ganar ni siquiera un cuarto de mi sueldo probablemente, con eso te lo digo todo. Y eso si encuentro trabajo.


----------



## damnit (18 Sep 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Aprende soldadura subacuática, te vas a una plataforma del mar del Norte, compartes espacio vital con un grupo de alcohólicos, tarados y drogadictos con mono 10 horas al día (las otras, gracias a Dios las pasas durmiendo o trabajando) y ahí tienes tus 10.000.



no es cierto. Conozco esos "soldadores" que dices, en oriente medio en oil&gas y no ganan eso. Y te digo por qué: porque ahora mismo ya no se contratan occidentales, la mayoría son filipinos, con suerte ganan la mitad de eso. Y lo segundo, no son "soldadores subacuáticos", son técnicos que tienen muchas cualidades, no sólo sueldan, igual te están apretando tornillos, que haciendo una inspeción de una válvula o arreglando un ROV (un drone submarino), se llaman "sat divers" (de "saturation"), y eso es un canteo de oficio, de lo más duro que existe.


----------



## damnit (18 Sep 2021)

Triyuga dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 764498



irónicamente, Pedro Sánchez no llega a los 10k al mes. Si acaso 7-8k. Eso sí, muchos alcaldes y presidentes autonómicos le superan.


----------



## Esflinter (18 Sep 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Si @Honkytonk Man, es injormatico y tiene un amigo conde y otro abogado top


----------



## pepeleches (18 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> En realidad ganar 10K netos al mes no cambia las cosas demasiado con respecto a ganar la mitad.
> 
> Tal vez un chozo más grande en una zona mejor, pagadero en menos años, algo más de tela en el plan de pensiones, un par de viajes más al año, actividades para los pelochos... Y poco más. A partir de un punto la pasta no cunde lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Estoy más que de acuerdo. 

Siempre he tenido la teoría de que hay muchísima más diferencia entre ganar 1.000€ y 2.000€ que entre ganar 2.000€ y 3.000€, aunque la diferencia sigan siendo 1.000€. 

Porque con 1.000€ sobrevives a base de renunciar a muchas cosas, con 2.000€ ya puedes comer jamón, tener coche o irte de vacaciones. Con 3.000€ tendrás mejor jamón, mejor coche o te irás a un hotel mejor, pero ya solo cambia el grado. 

Cada 1.000€ más que se ganan pierden utilidad marginal. Imagino que entre 5.000€ y 6.000€ casi 'ni se nota'. Y me temo que lo jodido es para quien le llegan esas morteradas de pasta de golpe, que se le vaya de la cabeza y se meta a una vida de lujo. Y que si un día se acaba semejante ingreso, que no te pille empufado hasta las orejas. 

Porque hay gente que no comprende que puede darse la circunstancia de que en un curro por cuenta ajena cobres 3.000€/5.000€/10.000€/15.000€. Pero que si un día ese curro se acaba, va a ser realmente difícil (si no tienes un perfil muy muy muy sobresaliente...) que puedas volver a ingresar lo que ingresabas. Y como te hayas montado una vida con esos ingresos, deudas e hipotecas te has podido joder la vida. 

Eso lo vi yo en la crisis del 2.008, cuando mucha gente del mundo comercial que vendía pisos, porcelanas, muebles, etc, se había acostumbrado a ganar 2.500€ como si nada, y se llegó a pesar que era su nivel. Hasta que descubrió que fuera de esa realidad el mercado les ofrecía 1.000€ escasos, con comisiones para que pudieran ganar si eran buenos 1.500€. 

Y la cantidad de esa gente que estaba empufada con adosado comprado en el peor momento y coche de gama media-alta fue bestial...

El que tenga la suerte de ganar esas morteradas, si tiene la cabeza para vivir bien pero ahorrar 2/3 de lo que gana por si van mal las cosas, en no mucho tiempo habrá solucionado su vida. Pero como tenga mala cabeza....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Sep 2021)

Josillo dijo:


> Para una mujer encontrar ese chollo y encima: 1,90 más joven......
> 
> Es como que las toca la lotería. Si es feo siempre quedara el divorcio.



Ni 190, ni más joven







Y la vidorra que se pega gracias a papuchi


----------



## Triyuga (18 Sep 2021)

damnit dijo:


> irónicamente, Pedro Sánchez no llega a los 10k al mes. Si acaso 7-8k. Eso sí, muchos alcaldes y presidentes autonómicos le superan.



Quizas en cifras oficiales no...
pero no me preocupo yo por su futuro, en cuestiones economicas


----------



## megamax (18 Sep 2021)

Conozco a varíos que ganan mas de la cantidad citada, casi todos empresarios.

Uno de banca privada tambien y luego a varios que curran fuera de España en temas especializados andaran quizas ligeramente por debajo de esa cifra.




Eremita dijo:


> Aprende soldadura subacuática, te vas a una plataforma del mar del Norte, compartes espacio vital con un grupo de alcohólicos, tarados y drogadictos con mono 10 horas al día (las otras, gracias a Dios las pasas durmiendo o trabajando) y ahí tienes tus 10.000.



Pues mira, el curso este seria una buena inversion entonces.

The underwater welding school cost comes to an *average of $14,901*. This rate combines tuition from 16 underwater welding schools around the world. The most expensive three schools cost $21,800 – $23,400, while the least costly range from $2,800 – $4,755.

Los salarios que mencionas deben ser solo para unos pocos que sean excepcionalmente buenos.

According to commercial divers and global statistics, the average underwater welding salary is *$53,990 annually* and $25.96 per hour. However, most incomes float around $25,000 – $80,000. Diver welders in the top 10% make $83,730 while the bottom 10% pull in $30,700

Los salarios mas altos para soldadores:








How to Seize Your $300,000 Underwater Welding Salary This Year - WaterWelders


There is a ton of money to be made in the under water welding industry. Read on for a detailed guide to salaries and how you can secure yours today.




waterwelders.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Estoy más que de acuerdo.
> 
> Siempre he tenido la teoría de que hay muchísima más diferencia entre ganar 1.000€ y 2.000€ que entre ganar 2.000€ y 3.000€, aunque la diferencia sigan siendo 1.000€.
> 
> ...



De 1000 a 2000 es un 200%
De 2000 a 3000 es un 150%
De 3000 a 4000 es un 133%

De 5000 a 6000 ya es sólo un 20% lo que mejora tu poder adquisitivo (si hablamos de neto). Si hablamos de bruto igual por impuestos casi se te queda menos cara de tonto cuando ves lo que te descuentan de irpf y ss con 5000 que con 6000


----------



## willock (18 Sep 2021)

Las posibilidades de que te pida el divorcio tu mujer son directamente proporcionales a lo que exceda de 1,500 euros tu salario dividido por dos. de ahí para abajo solo serán cuernos.

D= ((P/2)-1.500)/10

si X es positiva, empieza a preparar tu plan de salida.

siendo P= La pasta que ingresas al mes 
y 
D el % de posibilidades de que te pidan el Divorcio

o de modo gráfico:


----------



## damnit (18 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la teoría de que hay muchísima más diferencia entre ganar 1.000€ y 2.000€ que entre ganar 2.000€ y 3.000€, aunque la diferencia sigan siendo 1.000€.



esto es lógico, lo primero es un aumento porcentual del 100% y lo segundo del 50%. Por eso mucha gente cuando le explicas que cuanto más alto es tu sueldo, las subidas ya saben cada vez a menos, no lo entienden


----------



## max power (18 Sep 2021)

damnit dijo:


> oil&gas, oriente medio
> 
> me voy a España a ganar ni siquiera un cuarto de mi sueldo probablemente, con eso te lo digo todo. Y eso si encuentro trabajo.



Que tipo de trabajo haces?


----------



## George A (18 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo gano bastante más que eso.
> En un mes malo entorno a 30.000 euros netos.
> Llegue a ganar 340.000€ netos en un mes en el lanzamiento de un producto digital.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo haces para lidiar con Mafienda? 

Me parece una obligación moral para con la sociedad no alimentar la maquinaria pagando lo mínimo en impuestos, intuyendo que tus ingresos se generan principalmente en el extranjero has de haber inventado algo para no pagar la mordida de la mafia o minimizarla en lo posible.

Me interesa esto pues mis ingresos provienen enteramente fuera de España y estoy a ver como afino la maquinaria. La otra opción es irme porque no pienso ser cómplice de la mafia del régimen, destructora de las clases medias, no sólo de España, incluyo a la Unión Europea de repúblicas socialistas soviéticas, hay que cortar la financiación de la distopía econazi a la que nos conduce.

Si no quieres dar detalles estoy en privado.


----------



## Eremita (18 Sep 2021)

damnit dijo:


> no es cierto. Conozco esos "soldadores" que dices, en oriente medio en oil&gas y no ganan eso. Y te digo por qué: porque ahora mismo ya no se contratan occidentales, la mayoría son filipinos, con suerte ganan la mitad de eso. Y lo segundo, no son "soldadores subacuáticos", son técnicos que tienen muchas cualidades, no sólo sueldan, igual te están apretando tornillos, que haciendo una inspeción de una válvula o arreglando un ROV (un drone submarino), se llaman "sat divers" (de "saturation"), y eso es un canteo de oficio, de lo más duro que existe.



En los 90 y primer decenio del siglo, en el montaje, desmontaje y mantenimiento de plataformas en el Mar del Norte, yo lo he vivido y lo he cobrado. 
Cuando se comenzaron a montar los generadores eólicos gigantes a finales de los 90 en las aguas de Dinamarca, también. Y allí prácticamente todos éramos europeos, algún americano perdido.
Si te parece bien te lo crees, yo ahora mismo no tengo ni idea de las condiciones en las que están.
Los filipinos son tripulaciones dóciles y poco problematicas, pero no han podido sustituir a los problemáticos, pendencieros y agresivos mecánicos navales de los países del Este. Y los empezaron a contratar a mansalva en los 80.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 Sep 2021)

George A dijo:


> ¿Cómo haces para lidiar con Mafienda?
> 
> Me parece una obligación moral para con la sociedad no alimentar la maquinaria pagando lo mínimo en impuestos, intuyendo que tus ingresos se generan principalmente en el extranjero has de haber inventado algo para no pagar la mordida de la mafia o minimizarla en lo posible.
> 
> ...



Precisamente por Hacienda me vine a vivir a Portugal.
Tengo el Régimen de Residente no habitual.
Básicamente pago como máximo un 20% sobre cualquier cantidad de ingresos.
Y como una gran parte de mis ingresos son dividendos, esos están exentos de tributación, pago 15% en origen y nada más.
Un chollo vamos.
Desde que llegué a Portugal me habré dejado unos 15000€ en abogados para estar requeteseguro de que estoy haciendo todo bien. Ha merecido totalmente la pena.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 Sep 2021)

George A dijo:


> ¿Cómo haces para lidiar con Mafienda?
> 
> Me parece una obligación moral para con la sociedad no alimentar la maquinaria pagando lo mínimo en impuestos, intuyendo que tus ingresos se generan principalmente en el extranjero has de haber inventado algo para no pagar la mordida de la mafia o minimizarla en lo posible.
> 
> ...



Si todos tus ingresos vienen del extranjero y son altos vente a Portugal. 
Estableces aquí tu vida y pasas 2-3 meses al año en España si te apetece visitando familia y amigos.
Esto es un chollo, no sé cuánto tardará la unión Europea en tumbarle a Portugal esto que están haciendo...


----------



## Hugin&Munin (18 Sep 2021)

Pues, como bien pones Mærsk es danesa. Yo no sé lo que se paga (o presta) en otros paises.
Pero en la empresa de Mærsk donde yo estuve unos 10 años nos daban dinero cada año para ir bien vestida. Yo me compraba uns 4 o 5 pares de zapatos de primera clase (unos 1.000 euros el par) ,luego guantes de cuero y cositas asi. Bolso de cuero te daban y otras cosas.
Nadie se metia en lo que gastabas.
Y eso no eran préstamos. Te lo daban.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Sep 2021)

Pues depende del mes que sea y cómo me va en mis negocios además de mi trabajo, los gano.

Preguntad lo que queráis.


----------



## il banditto (18 Sep 2021)

Releyendo el hilo me he acordado de un viejo al que le alquile un local hace unos años, el típico viejo con pantalones de pana, alpargatas, una chaqueta de punto 50 veces cosida para arreglar algún agujero y una rama de algún árbol a modo de cachaba. Solía pasarse a primeros de mes a por el alquiler (en negro desde luego, un papel entre nosotros que está pagao el mes y fuera) pues bien, un mes me llamó que le dolía la cadera si podía ir a pagarle a su casa que vivía en el edificio de al lado. Subí y como esperaba, típica casa con muebles de 1955 y olor a viejo. Fuimos a un despacho que tenía y el cabrón tenía varios cajones archivadores metálicos de estos de oficina de metro y medio "nave polígono X" "almacenes polígono Y" "pisos Benidorm" "nave supermercado tal" "garajes" así hablando me contó que tenía no sé cuántas propiedades alquiladas  al tío si le ves nunca dirías que está forrado, su día a día era dar paseos por el barrio y sentarse en el parque en algún banco con otros viejos. Ya murió, sus herederos pillaron buena herencia, no dudo que ingresaba bastante mas de 10k en alquileres cada mes y sus únicos gastos serían 3 vinos por la tarde en el bar de abajo  otro niño de la posguerra que crecería sin nada y le costaría un huevo desprenderse de su dinero, el mas rico del cementerio.


----------



## damnit (18 Sep 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> En los 90 y primer decenio del siglo, en el montaje, desmontaje y mantenimiento de plataformas en el Mar del Norte, yo lo he vivido y lo he cobrado.
> Cuando se comenzaron a montar los generadores eólicos gigantes a finales de los 90 en las aguas de Dinamarca, también. Y allí prácticamente todos éramos europeos, algún americano perdido.
> Si te parece bien te lo crees, yo ahora mismo no tengo ni idea de las condiciones en las que están.
> Los filipinos son tripulaciones dóciles y poco problematicas, pero no han podido sustituir a los problemáticos, pendencieros y agresivos mecánicos navales de los países del Este. Y los empezaron a contratar a mansalva en los 80.



yo ya te digo con conocimiento de causa que hoy por hoy todos esos trabajos ya se contratan a filipinos. Los occidentales y eslavos cada vez menos o ninguno, y los salarios se han reducido a la mitad


----------



## Programo por dinero (18 Sep 2021)

willock dijo:


> Las posibilidades de que te pida el divorcio tu mujer son directamente proporcionales a lo que exceda de 1,500 euros tu salario dividido por dos. de ahí para abajo solo serán cuernos.
> 
> D= ((P/2)-1.500)/10
> 
> ...



Una buen estudio con una metodología muy interesante. Me pregunto que crees que indica cuando las probabilidades de divorcio son negativas... Soy mileurista y no sé si me toca dejarla a mí, si el gobierno me lo permitiese claro...


----------



## George A (18 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Si todos tus ingresos vienen del extranjero y son altos vente a Portugal.
> Estableces aquí tu vida y pasas 2-3 meses al año en España si te apetece visitando familia y amigos.
> Esto es un chollo, no sé cuánto tardará la unión Europea en tumbarle a Portugal esto que están haciendo...



Conozco el programa NHR, es algo que barajo aunque según he leído, algunas interpretaciones dicen que la Hacienda portuguesa se basa en donde está realmente dirigida la empresa y puede acabar reconociendo la empresa como nacional y por lo tanto gravada como portuguesa.

Es lo que me inquieta de Portugal. ¿En qué región estás? ¿Dónde Recomendarías ir? Oporto, Lisboa, Algarve..


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Sep 2021)

Yo pienso que alguien que ganase 10.000 euros al mes y aun asi se sintiese infeliz, tendria que ser mas infeliz que alguien que fuese un simple mileurista. Porque al mileurista al menos le quedaria la ilusion de imaginarse como seria su vida si ganase esos 10.000 euros al mes.


----------



## Becario (18 Sep 2021)

2 medianos empresarios, con unos 30-40 empleados, que ganan bastante más de eso. Viven muy bien por que ya han podido delegar muchos temas menores del día a día de la empresa en la segunda generación. Tienen alrededor de 60 años.
Por cuenta ajena un director de desarrollo de negocio (55), de una de las divisiones pequeñas de una de las grandes del chulibex. Este vive mucho peor que los otros 2. Fuera de casa toda la semana de lunes a viernes y de lejos el que menos gana, pero supera con creces enrtre fijo y bonus esa cifra de 10.000 al mes.


----------



## Canario (18 Sep 2021)

Yo gano unos 9.000€ al mes de mi trabajo como agente de seguros (autónomo) y 2.000€ en alquileres de 4 pisos que he comprado en los últimos 3 años.

De esos 11.000€, 3.900€ son gastos fijos (nomina empleada, hipoteca, comunidades, agua luz internet comida, netflix, gasolina,seguros etc..), luego dispongo de 2000€ para gastar en lo que me salga del nabo (me los pongo obligado pero si sobra sobran y siempre sobra) y ahorro unos 5000€ fijos al mes, que invierto en nuevos pisos, los guardo como colchón o amortizo deuda.

Esos 2000€ me los puse para disfrutar algo del dinero ya que antes ahorraba todo y era un miserable. Ahora nunca me los gasto completo pero me doy lujos cuando quiero.. hoteles, viajes, ropa, comidas fuera, reformas en casa, etc... sabiendo que sigo ahorrando mis 5000€ + lo que me sobra.

Fui bastante pobre de pequeño y como comentaron en el hilo, eso me ha mantenido centrado, nunca despilfarro y si lo hago alguna vez me cuesta mucho.

En mi trabajo en el que llevo 12 años empece ganando 1000€ y poco a poco he ido subiendo. En lo único que he notado diferencia entre ganar 5000€ a ganar 10.000€ es en ahorrar más y tener mas seguridad. 

Llega un momento que no sabes en que mas gastar el dinero porque ya lo tienes todo. En mi caso de esos 2000€ que me pongo para gastar les digo, salvo en verano que voy mas a hoteles o si hago alguna chapuza en casa.. no gasto mas de 500€/700€ porque realmente no se en que gastarlos.. en una tv mejor ? la mía funciona bien... en un ordenador mejor? el mio va de puta madre.. en un mv nuevo? no me va a cambiar la vida.. en cambio si tengo mas seguridad para el futuro.. aunque el mismo es hoy en día muy incierto.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 Sep 2021)

George A dijo:


> Conozco el programa NHR, es algo que barajo aunque según he leído, algunas interpretaciones dicen que la Hacienda portuguesa se basa en donde está realmente dirigida la empresa y puede acabar reconociendo la empresa como nacional y por lo tanto gravada como portuguesa.
> 
> Es lo que me inquieta de Portugal. ¿En qué región estás? ¿Dónde Recomendarías ir? Oporto, Lisboa, Algarve..



Cascais. Es lo mejor de Portugal.
Si te gusta la tranquilidad, Vilamoura, Vale do Lobo, Quinta do Lago.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Sep 2021)

damnit dijo:


> oil&gas, oriente medio
> 
> me voy a España a ganar ni siquiera un cuarto de mi sueldo probablemente, con eso te lo digo todo. Y eso si encuentro trabajo.



Y eso por qué? Por qué te vuelves a ESpaña entonces?


----------



## Klapaucius (18 Sep 2021)

No, pero aspiro a ello poquito a poco, intentando disfrutar de mi vida sea cual sea mi situación económica.


----------



## Ederto (18 Sep 2021)

Hugin&Munin dijo:


> Pues, como bien pones Mærsk es danesa. Yo no sé lo que se paga (o presta) en otros paises.
> Pero en la empresa de Mærsk donde yo estuve unos 10 años nos daban dinero cada año para ir bien vestida. Yo me compraba uns 4 o 5 pares de zapatos de primera clase (unos 1.000 euros el par) ,luego guantes de cuero y cositas asi. Bolso de cuero te daban y otras cosas.
> Nadie se metia en lo que gastabas.
> Y eso no eran préstamos. Te lo daban.



ooooh!! Maersk!! mi gran asignatura pendiente!!! yo era un chinorris de la vida, me apunté a un proceso de selección de Maersk, ellos formaban a sus curris desde cero en la central en Copenhague, pasé todas las entrevistas, ya tenía todo preparado para largarme, pero entonces aparecieron unas tetas, otra oferta cerca de casa.... Y al final dejé pasar ese tren.

30 años después aún me pregunto de vez en cuando qué habría sido de mí si llego a lanzarme. Especialmente cuando recuerdo que hace 29 años y seis meses que no sé nada de aquellas tetas (que estarán ya como pa con tomate) y 28 años que me largué de aquel otro curro.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (18 Sep 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



El jefe de la fábrica seguro que gana mucho más de eso lo curioso que tiene peor coche que gente que trabaja de limpiador en la fábrica


----------



## willock (18 Sep 2021)

Programo por dinero dijo:


> Una buen estudio con una metodología muy interesante. Me pregunto que crees que indica cuando las probabilidades de divorcio son negativas... Soy mileurista y no sé si me toca dejarla a mí, si el gobierno me lo permitiese claro...



simplemente quita el signo menos y tendras el resultado, cuanto menos dinero tengas también más posibilidades de que te haga la liana por quien lo tiene.


----------



## Cormac (18 Sep 2021)

Actualmente no. Mi padre los llegó a ganar, y hablo de hace años. Administrador de fincas. 
Ahora lo es mi hermano y gana unos 5000 mensuales. 
Cuando empezó mi padre estaba todo por hacer, tenía un amigo constructor que le daba directamente las comunidades. Hoy ni de coña uno que empieza gana eso, porque al estar regulado los precios por el Colegio de Administradores (tanto por arriba como por abajo) nadie puede tirar los precios, y es muy difícil quitarle la administración a alguien. 
Mi hermano tiene comunidades que llevaba mi padre desde los años 60.


----------



## Canario (18 Sep 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Actualmente no. Mi padre los llegó a ganar, y hablo de hace años. Administrador de fincas.
> Ahora lo es mi hermano y gana unos 5000 mensuales.
> Cuando empezó mi padre estaba todo por hacer, tenía un amigo constructor que le daba directamente las comunidades. Hoy ni de coña uno que empieza gana eso, porque al estar regulado los precios por el Colegio de Administradores (tanto por arriba como por abajo) nadie puede tirar los precios, y es muy difícil quitarle la administración a alguien.
> Mi hermano tiene comunidades que llevaba mi padre desde los años 60.



Un trabajo de mierda al igual que el de agente de seguros..antes no lo comente pero odio mi trabajo pero me da pasta y tengo un buen horario..

Pero el agente de seguros como el administrador de fincas.. solo recibe llamadas de mierda.. de problemas entre vecinos, siniestros y morosos... Yo creo que incluso es peor que el mio...


----------



## Eremita (18 Sep 2021)

damnit dijo:


> yo ya te digo con conocimiento de causa que hoy por hoy todos esos trabajos ya se contratan a filipinos. Los occidentales y eslavos cada vez menos o ninguno, y los salarios se han reducido a la mitad



Pues yo no te lo niego, pero en las plataformas del Mar del Norte, me cuesta mucho ver a esos filipinos, simplemente porque podían haberlos puesto a currar en los 90 allí, y llegó el siglo XXI y tampoco llegaron. No sirven para trabajos técnicos que requieran un mínimo de arte.
Estas seguro de que han llegado a las plataformas?


----------



## damnit (19 Sep 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Pues yo no te lo niego, pero en las plataformas del Mar del Norte, me cuesta mucho ver a esos filipinos, simplemente porque podían haberlos puesto a currar en los 90 allí, y llegó el siglo XXI y tampoco llegaron. No sirven para trabajos técnicos que requieran un mínimo de arte.
> Estas seguro de que han llegado a las plataformas?



no te leí esa parte. Desconozco el mar del norte, ahí no puedo hablar, pero todo lo que baje de esas latitudes (oriente medio, caribe, pacífico, etc.) todo son filipinos, eso sí


----------



## damnit (19 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y eso por qué? Por qué te vuelves a ESpaña entonces?



Familia, básicamente. Ya he acumulado patrimonio como para no preocuparme mucho y en verdad me gustaría que mis hijos tuvieran cerca a sus abuelos por el tiempo qeu estén en este mundo. Es todo muy mundano como ves.


----------



## damnit (19 Sep 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Si todos tus ingresos vienen del extranjero y son altos vente a Portugal.
> Estableces aquí tu vida y pasas 2-3 meses al año en España si te apetece visitando familia y amigos.
> Esto es un chollo, no sé cuánto tardará la unión Europea en tumbarle a Portugal esto que están haciendo...



define "altos". ¿A partir de los 50k de ganancia patrimonial por ejemplo? en España se gravan al 21%, así que seguramente a partir de ahí merezca la pena, quizá?


----------



## pepeleches (19 Sep 2021)

damnit dijo:


> esto es lógico, lo primero es un aumento porcentual del 100% y lo segundo del 50%. Por eso mucha gente cuando le explicas que cuanto más alto es tu sueldo, las subidas ya saben cada vez a menos, no lo entienden



Pero es que hay otra variable: lo que te cuesta vivir de una forma razonable, que es a lo que me refería. 

Si cobras esos 1.000€, cobras un 20% menos (pongamos...) de lo que cuesta una vida mínima razonable en una ciudad pequeña. Si cobras 2.000€, tienes un 40% por encima, y a partir de ahí vas subiendo.

Entre cobrar un 400% y un 500% de esa vida mínima razonable no hay diferencia, a no ser que se te vaya la olla. Entre cobrar un 20% menos y un 20% más está el quid de la cuestión, no se trata tanto en qué proporción suba tu sueldo. De cobrar 1.000€ a cobrar 1.500€ seguro que es el mayor salto brutal que pueda sufrir una persona en cuanto a calidad de vida. 

Y porque a partir de ese momento entra en juego la variable ahorro, y con ella la seguridad. Quien cobra 1.000€ tiene que mirar cada céntimo para ahorrar 50€ al mes, que se van enseguida en cuanto se le rompen las gafas. El que cobra 2.000€ puede ahorrar 300€ al mes sin darse cuenta, y si se le rompen las gafas puede pagarlas sin tocar los ahorros. Eso a medio plazo da una estabilidad brutal.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (19 Sep 2021)

damnit dijo:


> define "altos". ¿A partir de los 50k de ganancia patrimonial por ejemplo? en España se gravan al 21%, así que seguramente a partir de ahí merezca la pena, quizá?



En Portugal se gravan al 28%.
Pero si eres RNH y los ingresos provienen del extranjero están exentos de tributación.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Sep 2021)

¿3000 pavos en marihuana? ¿Vas a dar una fiesta en el chalet del camarada Chepov o qué?


----------



## narango (19 Sep 2021)

De expatriado en ciertos países con un puesto técnico si que puedes ganar esa cifra sin problemas.


----------



## Kukulkam (20 Sep 2021)

a mi alter granjero farmer y recolector de rewards de nodos


----------



## Hugin&Munin (20 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> ooooh!! Maersk!! mi gran asignatura pendiente!!! yo era un chinorris de la vida, me apunté a un proceso de selección de Maersk, ellos formaban a sus curris desde cero en la central en Copenhague, pasé todas las entrevistas, ya tenía todo preparado para largarme, pero entonces aparecieron unas tetas, otra oferta cerca de casa.... Y al final dejé pasar ese tren.
> 
> 30 años después aún me pregunto de vez en cuando qué habría sido de mí si llego a lanzarme. Especialmente cuando recuerdo que hace 29 años y seis meses que no sé nada de aquellas tetas (que estarán ya como pa con tomate) y 28 años que me largué de aquel otro curro.



*Pues............con la edad que tienes cogen a tipos con muchisima experiencia. 
En la oficina principal de Copenhague hay varias secciones, la de abajo (la planta baja) son todos (la mayoria) jovenes, las pinturas de las paredes no son muy concidas , asi subes de piso y todo es más elegante incluidas las pinturas de pintores.
Abajo van vestidos de manera más "normal" y en los pisos de arriba se va más "elegante", o sea que no se van con cow-boys y camisa abierta - el piso de abajo es de Maesk Line,, tiene que ver con los barcos etc. Mientras más arriba subas más elegante es todo.
Hay obvio cantina en donde se paga una cantidad mensual mínima risible, porque el gobierno no les deja comer gratis (que era asi antes) 

También puedo decr que si tienes un puesto (cualquiera) y has trabajado bien alli ,pues puedes aplicar a un puesto o bien más alto o bien en otro pais
Y por último no sé ni que asignatura ni cual pais es interesante, por lo tanto pongo un par de links
La verdad es que no pareces muy interesado, porque obviamente hubieras buscado en la red. De todas formas te pongo un par de links:

Maersk - Wikipedia -alli están los paises ( 48) en donde se trabaja






Maersk | Integrated Container Logistics & Supply Chain Services


A.P. Moller - Maersk is an integrated logistics company. We go all the way to connect and simplify global trade for a growing world.




www.maersk.com





saludos *


----------



## Ederto (20 Sep 2021)

Hugin&Munin dijo:


> *Pues............con la edad que tienes cogen a tipos con muchisima experiencia.
> En la oficina principal de Copenhague hay varias secciones, la de abajo (la planta baja) son todos (la mayoria) jovenes, las pinturas de las paredes no son muy concidas , asi subes de piso y todo es más elegante incluidas las pinturas de pintores.
> Abajo van vestidos de manera más "normal" y en los pisos de arriba se va más "elegante", o sea que no se van con cow-boys y camisa abierta - el piso de abajo es de Maesk Line,, tiene que ver con los barcos etc. Mientras más arriba subas más elegante es todo.
> Hay obvio cantina en donde se paga una cantidad mensual mínima risible, porque el gobierno no les deja comer gratis (que era asi antes)
> ...



No estoy interesado porque de eso hace 30 años, y como usted comprenderá me he buscado la vida. 

Hace ya tiempo que me dedico a las palizas por encargo. Soy el CEO de una empresa líder en el sector en el tercio norte peninsular (España, Portugal y últimamente Andorra).

Pero gracias por la info.


----------



## lowfour (20 Sep 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> En los 90 y primer decenio del siglo, en el montaje, desmontaje y mantenimiento de plataformas en el Mar del Norte, yo lo he vivido y lo he cobrado.
> Cuando se comenzaron a montar los generadores eólicos gigantes a finales de los 90 en las aguas de Dinamarca, también. Y allí prácticamente todos éramos europeos, algún americano perdido.
> Si te parece bien te lo crees, yo ahora mismo no tengo ni idea de las condiciones en las que están.
> Los filipinos son tripulaciones dóciles y poco problematicas, pero no han podido sustituir a los problemáticos, pendencieros y agresivos mecánicos navales de los países del Este. Y los empezaron a contratar a mansalva en los 80.



En Oil & gas se gana eso y mucho más.

1) Un familiar trabajaba en los primeros 80 en los llanos de Colombia. Me parece que ganaba 13.000€ de la época al mes.

2) He vivido en una zona de plataformas en el pacífico. Los ingenieros de tierra (de oficina y su ordenador) se sacaban 12.000€ a principio de los 2000, los de las plataformas igual se sacaban 20.000€ o más.

Es un trabajo super arriesgado, cuando bajaban de la plataforma solo pensaban en beber.


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Sep 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> En Oil & gas se gana eso y mucho más.
> 
> 1) Un familiar trabajaba en los primeros 80 en los llanos de Colombia. Me parece que ganaba 13.000€ de la época al mes.
> 
> ...



Curioso... por qué es tan arriesgado? Yo no veo que haya catástrofes en las plataformas... entiendo que es un trabajo solitario y aislado, pero también lo es la de oficial en un carguero que pasa tres meses embarcado y no creo que cobren eso...


----------



## lowfour (20 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Curioso... por qué es tan arriesgado? Yo no veo que haya catástrofes en las plataformas... entiendo que es un trabajo solitario y aislado, pero también lo es la de oficial en un carguero que pasa tres meses embarcado y no creo que cobren eso...



Es extremadamente arriesgado porque son maquinas muy grandes y pesadas en un ambiente hostil. Poner los tubos es una de las tareas más peligrosas que te puedas imaginar...

Esto si va bien




A eso le sumas estar en una plataforma aislado dos semanas, con espacio reducido, con sustancias inflamables, en mares bravos... mas luego desplazamientos en helicópteros, ve sumando.


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Sep 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> Es extremadamente arriesgado porque son maquinas muy grandes y pesadas en un ambiente hostil. Poner los tubos es una de las tareas más peligrosas que te puedas imaginar...
> 
> Esto si va bien
> 
> ...



y esos tubos los ponen los ingenieros con sus manos? Me cuesta de creer...


----------



## lowfour (20 Sep 2021)

El segundo video que he puesto pensaba que era un accidente pero no parece. Es la ostia de arriesgado.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (20 Sep 2021)

Este "listo" gana 16.000 millones al mes






Musk ha ganado unos 4.000 millones de dólares a la semana durante el último mes


Con una fortuna de 205.000 millones de dólares, el fundador de Tesla y Space X es actualmente la persona más rica del mundo. Elon Musk. Shutterstock El empresario estadounidense Elon Musk se ha consolidado este mes como la persona más rica del mundo, tras incrementarse su capital en más de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hugin&Munin (20 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> No estoy interesado porque de eso hace 30 años, y como usted comprenderá me he buscado la vida.
> 
> Hace ya tiempo que me dedico a las palizas por encargo. Soy el CEO de una empresa líder en el sector en el tercio norte peninsular (España, Portugal y últimamente Andorra).
> 
> Pero gracias por la info.



ok
saludos


----------



## Eremita (20 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Curioso... por qué es tan arriesgado? Yo no veo que haya catástrofes en las plataformas... entiendo que es un trabajo solitario y aislado, pero también lo es la de oficial en un carguero que pasa tres meses embarcado y no creo que cobren eso...



Yo tampoco lo veía tan arriesgado, SIEMPRE QUE TODO VAYA BIEN. Y hablo de las plataformas del Mar del Norte, las de otros lugares no las conozco.

Me explico, los protocolos de seguridad deben ser ultra disciplinados, para evitar siniestros a toda costa. Si sufres un accidente que en Córdoba se resuelve con la amputación de media mano, en tu hospital a 50 minutos, en una plataforma a 90 minutos de helicóptero del hospital más cercano, se complican las cosas tremendamente si por inclemencias meteorológicas no se puede volar ni navegar las siguientes 72 horas. Lo mismo palmas, o pierdes el brazo entero mientras ves a los dioses y demonios de todas las religiones porque eres alérgico a la morfina o el maricon (dije maricon, no sanitario) con el cursillo para administrartela, es un cagao de mierda que no te pone suficiente.

Imagina un infarto, una apendicitis...


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Sep 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo veía tan arriesgado, SIEMPRE QUE TODO VAYA BIEN. Y hablo de las plataformas del Mar del Norte, las de otros lugares no las conozco.
> 
> Me explico, los protocolos de seguridad deben ser ultra disciplinados, para evitar siniestros a toda costa. Si sufres un accidente que en Córdoba se resuelve con la amputación de media mano, en tu hospital a 50 minutos, en una plataforma a 90 minutos de helicóptero del hospital más cercano, se complican las cosas tremendamente si por inclemencias meteorológicas no se puede volar ni navegar las siguientes 72 horas. Lo mismo palmas, o pierdes el brazo entero mientras ves a los dioses y demonios de todas las religiones porque eres alérgico a la morfina o el maricon (dije maricon, no sanitario) con el cursillo para administrartela, es un cagao de mierda que no te pone suficiente.
> 
> Imagina un infarto, una apendicitis...



Conoci a un chaval de veintipocos que trabajaba en una plataforma soldándo a 200 m de profundidad. Cobraba entre 5000 y 7000 $ por inmersión con un máximo de 4 al mes y ese sí se jugaba la vida cada jornada de trabajo Una avería en el equipo y muerto 
un accidente en la campana de despresurizacion y muerto.
Lo de los tubitos no lo veo ni tan mal en comparación


----------



## Gorkako (20 Sep 2021)

el perrete en onlyfans olisqueando el culete a mozas gana más.


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Sep 2021)

Gorkako dijo:


> el perrete en onlyfans olisqueando el culete a mozas gana más.



Pero…. Pero….


----------



## Gorkako (20 Sep 2021)

Ganando más de 10k conozco al señor Ónega


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Sep 2021)

Gorkako dijo:


> Ganando más de 10k conozco al señor Ónega



Te apellidas Onega?


----------



## Gorkako (20 Sep 2021)

No


----------



## Pirro (24 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Pero es que hay otra variable: lo que te cuesta vivir de una forma razonable, que es a lo que me refería.
> 
> Si cobras esos 1.000€, cobras un 20% menos (pongamos...) de lo que cuesta una vida mínima razonable en una ciudad pequeña. Si cobras 2.000€, tienes un 40% por encima, y a partir de ahí vas subiendo.
> 
> ...



Para quien no tiene grandes ambiciones materiales y se conforma con vivir en un piso o una casa decente, comida de calidad razonable, un coche práctico y sin pretensiones, ropa buena pero sin estridencias el abismo está entre los 1000-1500 y los 2000-2500. Es la diferencia entre llenar el carro de la compra mirando precio y alternando entre supers para coger ofertas o echar las cosas al carro sin preocupación, o la diferencia de que un imprevisto de 1500€ -por ejemplo se te rompe el coche que necesitas para ir a trabajar- sea una desgracia que te jode el año o una putadilla que te jode un mes.

A partir de cierta cantidad y no excesivamente alta lo razonable es no gastar y administrar excedente. Lo que llaman ser austero.


----------



## Ederto (24 Sep 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Para quien no tiene grandes ambiciones materiales y se conforma con vivir en un piso o una casa decente, comida de calidad razonable, un coche práctico y sin pretensiones, ropa buena pero sin estridencias el abismo está entre los 1000-1500 y los 2000-2500. Es la diferencia entre llenar el carro de la compra mirando precio y alternando entre supers para coger ofertas o echar las cosas al carro sin preocupación, o la diferencia de que un imprevisto de 1500€ -por ejemplo se te rompe el coche que necesitas para ir a trabajar- sea una desgracia que te jode el año o una putadilla que te jode un mes.
> 
> A partir de cierta cantidad y no excesivamente alta lo razonable es no gastar y administrar excedente. Lo que llaman ser austero.



Un detalle: incluso para una persona así, levantarse 10K al mes mejora su vida una brutalidad por la sencilla razón de que puede colgar el pico con 50 y vivir sin madrugar el resto de su vida.


----------



## Ederto (24 Sep 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Conoci a un chaval de veintipocos que trabajaba en una plataforma soldándo a 200 m de profundidad. Cobraba entre 5000 y 7000 $ por inmersión con un máximo de 4 al mes y ese sí se jugaba la vida cada jornada de trabajo Una avería en el equipo y muerto
> un accidente en la campana de despresurizacion y muerto.
> Lo de los tubitos no lo veo ni tan mal en comparación



Ese chaval acabará sordo y con serios problemas circulatorios. Si se pasa más de 10 años así no llegará a los 70.


----------



## Pirro (24 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Un detalle: incluso para una persona así, levantarse 10K al mes mejora su vida una brutalidad por la sencilla razón de que puede colgar el pico con 50 y vivir sin madrugar el resto de su vida.



Está claro y ese ha de ser el objetivo, o al menos es el mío, buscar la realización personal en objetivos no económicos teniendo lo económico ya hecho. Pero hasta que lo consigues, no deja de ser una expectativa incierta -mas incierta aún cuando curras en un servicio de urgencias y ves lo que hay- y lo que marca la diferencia es la vida que lleves el día a día. 

Al final para alguien que se crió sin lujos ni estrecheces el margen es estrecho. Empecé mi vida laboral como mileurista y en ese contexto quitarme de pequeños vicios o de unas modestas vacaciones por el ahorro me parecía de miserable, mejor asumir mi condición de povre y vivir lo que pueda. Luego las cosas mejoran, suben los ingresos, los trapiches empiezan a rentar y al final vives en lo material un poquito mejor que antes y centras energías vitales y expectativas no ya en comprar cosas sino en mandar el remo a tomar por culo, aunque sea un servoremo asistido fullHD de titanio con aire acondicionado integrado.


----------



## JyQ (24 Sep 2021)

Si por conocer entendemos que tengo trato con alguna persona, no que alguna vez un notario me puso un papel para firmar...

No, no conozco a nadie.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Sep 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Menuda vida de mierda lleva el que conozco y gana 6.000


----------



## pepeleches (26 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Un detalle: incluso para una persona así, levantarse 10K al mes mejora su vida una brutalidad por la sencilla razón de que puede colgar el pico con 50 y vivir sin madrugar el resto de su vida.



Sí, y lo he visto cerca. No a lo mejor una nómina de 10.000€ (que obviamente no es frecuente...) pero sí de alguna pareja que entre ambos menten esos 10.000€

Bajo mi punto de vista podrían vivir bastante bien gastando 3.000€ al mes (con 4.000€ incluso lujos), y plantearse retirarse pronto. Ciertamente, tampoco es que sea muy factible cobrar esas cantidades siendo joven, es el resultado de la experiencia también. Pero ahora que están instalados desde hace algún tiempo en esa zona de confort, mi pulsión sería esa, hacer cuentas y darme cuenta de que me puedo jubilar 10 años antes de lo que marca la ley. 

Y no es que se hayan puesto a derrochar tontamente, pero sí que se han comprado una casa de las que valen mucho (no lo sé, pero es grande y en el centro del centro...) e imagino que van a estar bien empufados hasta que se jubilen, porque dudo que con su edad el banco les haya dado más de 10-15 años. 

Son de esa gente que piensa más en el concepto de 'crear patrimonio', algo que siempre me ha parecido increíblemente absurdo cuando no tienes hijos. 

Pero en fin, cada uno toma sus decisiones...


----------



## cepeda33 (26 Sep 2021)

Tanto no, pero si conoci a uno que se llevaba sus buenos 8000 netos. Vivia solo para trabajar, de sol a sol, incluso algunos fines de semana.

Su teoria era trabajar hasta los 45 y luego buscar algun curro relajado para tirar de ahorros y llegar hasta la jubilacion.

Cuando perdi el contacto con el ya habia comprado cuatro pisos, todos pagados (uno era su casa del pueblo y otra la de los padres, fallecidos), pensaba usar los alquileres para el futuro.


----------



## ElOjoQueTodoLoVe (26 Sep 2021)

yo ganaba casi 10K al mes... pero eso no es la felicidad.. la felicidad no se compra con dineros.. la felicidad es tener tiempos libres para estar en burbuja perdiendo los tiempos...


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Sep 2021)

Si por ello tienes el alma cagada no vale la pena. 
....


----------



## rafabogado (26 Sep 2021)

Yo conozco a media docena.

De los de 10.000 euros trabajando 18 horas al día, estresados y sin vida... de esos no conozco. Opino como otros por aquí: eso es vender tu alma al diablo. De nada te sirve ganar 10.000 euros al mes si no tienes donde gastarlos. 

Conozco a gente rica, que ganan los 10.000 euros al mes porque tienen negocios que tienen sus encargados, y claro, así... pues tienen una vida moderadamente cómoda. Trabajan, claro que trabajan, porque los negocios no se mantienen solos, pero no trabajan 18 horas al día, más bien creo que trabajarán menos de la media jornada. Esto lo firmaría uno al momento, claro está, eso de ir a controlar cada tres días cómo va el McDonald o cómo va la cafetería en Puerto Banús.

También conozco a gente rica, que ganan los 10.000 euros al mes, pero bastante más amargados. No es que trabajes 18 horas al día, pero sí estás 24 horas al día disponible para problemas. Por ejemplo, gente que tiene 4 hoteles. Ganan los 10.000 euros al mes, pero están a las 2 de la mañana en la cama y le llaman porque un majarón se ha puesto a prender un colchón en una habitación o porque ha habido un intento de asesinato y está la policía en el hotel. Ganan pasta, pero nunca tienen la tranquilidad, porque a las 11 de la mañana pueden estar paseando por la sierra, y a las 11.01 tener que coger el Land Rover para irse corriendo a un centro comercial de su propiedad porque han aparecido unos inspectores de la empresa municipal de aguas que dicen que el pozo no está bien conectado a la red general.

Vamos, que nadie regala el dinero en ninguna parte. Yo prefiero cobrar poco, vivir espartano y tener muchas horas libres.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Sep 2021)

Si un forense privado que se dedica a hacer informes de daño y lesiones. y 20.000 tb


----------



## parserito (26 Sep 2021)

No. Ni lo he conocido nunca. En mi caso nunca he pasado de los 3000 cuando curraba en gas natural.


----------



## Mephistos (28 Sep 2021)

Nope. Yo una vez gané 7000 y pico, pero fue un mes excepcional, no se ha vuelto a repetir.


----------



## vpsn (28 Sep 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Aprende soldadura subacuática, te vas a una plataforma del mar del Norte, compartes espacio vital con un grupo de alcohólicos, tarados y drogadictos con mono 10 horas al día (las otras, gracias a Dios las pasas durmiendo o trabajando) y ahí tienes tus 10.000.



sera en Alemania y aqui no cobran una mierda y las condiciones son my peligrosas


----------



## Cicciolino (28 Sep 2021)

Pues claro, pobretonas, y no os creáis que eso da para mucho.

Hilo de asalariados cagando bilis en círculo como en Stonehenge y limpiándose con la hoja de paga de sus nominitas de playmobil...


----------



## pepeleches (30 Sep 2021)

¿Quién vive en Cuenca? Mi no entender..


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Ese chaval acabará sordo y con serios problemas circulatorios. Si se pasa más de 10 años así no llegará a los 70.



Nadie aguanta tanto tiempo. El promedio es de 2 o 3 años. Luego, con la pasta que ganan si sobreviven, se montan una empresita de trabajos subacuaticos y a vivir


----------



## Gorkako (30 Sep 2021)

También conozco un Manager de Juniper que en USA ganaba eso y se vino al terruño un poco antes del tema covid... ahora está en Palo Alto no sé lo que ganará pero se tiró un órdago insultante y se lo vieron...
El otro que conozco que gana pasta es un Ing de Caminos que se ha tirado media vida viajando y ahora ha vuelto cansado de dar tumbos.


----------



## Ederto (30 Sep 2021)

Gorkako dijo:


> También conozco un Manager de Juniper que en USA ganaba eso y se vino al terruño un poco antes del tema covid... ahora está en Palo Alto no sé lo que ganará pero se tiró un órdago insultante y se lo vieron...
> El otro que conozco que gana pasta es un Ing de Caminos que se ha tirado media vida viajando y ahora ha vuelto cansado de dar tumbos.



Es que para ganar eso con una nómina tienes que ser un top gun de lo tuyo, dedicarte a tu trabajo al 100% (ir donde haga falta dejando a un lado todo lo demás) por lo menos durante unos años, y llegado el momento echar un pulso a los que te quieren contratar y ganarlo.

Como autónomo es más "sencillo". Si te sale bien, claro. Conozco a un tío de mi barrio que tiene un bar con cinco camareros en la calle más céntrica y por lo menos hasta el covid se levantaba esa pasta en un mes malo.

Por cuenta ajena las ganancias siempre tienen un techo. Por tu cuenta es más fácil perder hasta las pestañas.


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Es que para ganar eso con una nómina tienes que ser un top gun de lo tuyo, dedicarte a tu trabajo al 100% (ir donde haga falta dejando a un lado todo lo demás) por lo menos durante unos años, y llegado el momento echar un pulso a los que te quieren contratar y ganarlo.
> 
> Como autónomo es más "sencillo". Si te sale bien, claro. Conozco a un tío de mi barrio que tiene un bar con cinco camareros en la calle más céntrica y por lo menos hasta el covid se levantaba esa pasta en un mes malo.
> 
> Por cuenta ajena las ganancias siempre tienen un techo. Por tu cuenta es más fácil perder hasta las pestañas.



cobrar 10k/mes por nomina es de tonto del culo, os pongais como os pongais 

en centro Europa via SL pagaras probablemente menos del 10% con todas las deducciones, elusiones, etc....

lo sensato es ponerse un sueldo de mierda (smi+20%) para que no cante mucho, esto via nomina...

y el resto hasta los 10.000EU via sociedades....y entre inversiones que desgravan, coche de empresa, deducciones de IVA, trapis intracomunitarios sin IVA, etc etc etc....entonces si vives como un jeque..

realmente 10.000 eu/mes via nomina, cualquier pareja universitaria con experiencia los gana...quizas 10k no, pero 8,500-9,000EU facilmente...sin despeinarse, a la que viajes, te paguen dietas, etc...

10.000eu/mes es la tipica cifra que cuando llegas a ella dices....pues hoyga no es pa tirar cohetes....porque realmente no lo es.

aunque tambien hay que decir que ahorrar un 60% del sueldo poca penya lo hace, al principio cuesta...luego ni te enteras,...como las hipotecas de zulos


----------



## bladu (30 Sep 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> *cobrar 10k/mes por nomina es de tonto del culo, os pongais como os pongais*
> 
> en centro Europa via SL pagaras probablemente menos del 10% con todas las deducciones, elusiones, etc....
> 
> ...



Yo creo que eres un poco flipadete en tus aseveraciones. >=10K / al mes es dinero aqui , en USA, y en la China.


----------



## Ederto (30 Sep 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> *cobrar 10k/mes por nomina es de tonto del culo, os pongais como os pongais *
> 
> en centro Europa via SL pagaras probablemente menos del 10% con todas las deducciones, elusiones, etc....



Si vives para eludir impuestos supongo que sí. Te instalas en Andorra, montas una SL en nosedonde... pero eso a la larga no vale.

Un día quieres tener hijos y criarlos en un lugar al que llamas "hogar" y que está en un sitio del que te sientes parte. Que esos 10K brutos se acaban quedando en 6.500 al mes? vas a seguir viviendo muy bien y vas a estar cerca de los tuyos. Hay que valorarlo todo.

Con respecto a los trapis y los gastos de empresa... cómo te crees que acaban arruinados y debiendo una brutalidad a hacienda todos esos actores y famosillos de la vida??

Llámame segurola, prefiero pagar lo que toque y dormir tranquilo.


----------



## Thundercat (30 Sep 2021)

En españa con esa nómina habrá 4 langostos del IBEX.


----------



## optimistic1985 (30 Sep 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> 10mil brutos si a varios



Esos son 5000 netos.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (30 Sep 2021)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Esos son 5000 netos.



A un 24% de irpf (ley Beckham) se quedan en unos 7mil y pico


----------



## optimistic1985 (30 Sep 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> A un 24% de irpf (ley Beckham) se quedan en unos 7mil y pico



Y sin ley beckham?


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (30 Sep 2021)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Y sin ley beckham?



Si claro seguramente el IRPF se dispare al 40% quiza


----------



## Ederto (30 Sep 2021)

Nos han jodido! dependiendo el país esos 10K al mes son calderilla! en Noruega hay niñatos que en verano se dedican a cortarle la kokotxa al bacalao por 2500 euros al mes. Típico curro de verano para tener unas pelillas el resto del año. En una sociedad tan rica no es difícil alcanzar el nivel de los 10K mensuales.


----------



## Ederto (30 Sep 2021)

esto me ha sonado a "follar tías es de maricones, los machos de verdad rompen culos de tíos!"


----------



## Ederto (30 Sep 2021)

Estamos hablando de levantarse una nómina de 10K mensuales en España.

En Noruega el sueldo medio es el doble que en España, cualquier jefe medianillo llega a esa pasta.


----------



## Ederto (30 Sep 2021)

Hablabas de Gante, que dejó de ser España en 1665.


----------



## urano (30 Sep 2021)

Yo conozco dos autónomos que le quita hacienda cada año 20mil y 11mil respectivamente.

Eso cuantos es limpio?


----------



## Borjamari (30 Sep 2021)

Cualquier dueño de una empresa que facture más de 5 millones año puede estar ganando eso.


----------



## circonita (1 Oct 2021)

Yo los gané durante un mes y tampoco es para tanto la verdad.

Yo creo que el dinero llega un punto en el que ganes lo que ganes, se nota poco la diferencia y si tampoco te va el derroche, porque simplemente no tienes donde gastarlo, salvo que vayas haciendo el subnormal, todo lo que ganes a partir de X apenas se nota la diferencia, es decir, que para mí ganar 2.000€/mes no se diferencia mucho de ganar 8.000€/mes. Para que se note la diferencia, habría que pasar de 2.000€/mes a quizás 30.000€/mes


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Oct 2021)

circonita dijo:


> Yo los gané durante un mes y tampoco es para tanto la verdad.
> 
> Yo creo que el dinero llega un punto en el que ganes lo que ganes, se nota poco la diferencia y si tampoco te va el derroche, porque simplemente no tienes donde gastarlo, *salvo que vayas haciendo el subnormal,* todo lo que ganes a partir de X apenas se nota la diferencia, es decir, que para mí ganar 2.000€/mes no se diferencia mucho de ganar 8.000€/mes. Para que se note la diferencia, habría que pasar de 2.000€/mes a quizás 30.000€/mes



Claro que sí, guapi.

En lo que sí que coincido es en lo que he puesto en negrita.


----------



## Okjito (1 Oct 2021)

mi jefe mismamente. Un tío normal que viene a currar con zapatillas Asics.
Eso si...fuera de la empresa tiene su chalet con piscina y una vida que ya la quisieran muchos. Pero para que el día 28 le metan los 10k come mucha mierda los otros 27


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Oct 2021)

Tuve un jefe(era jefe de producción y jefe de formuladores) que llegaba a los 6k al mes o más.

Pero su vida era por y para el trabajo. Daba igual el día, hora y situación. Entraba a las 8 y podían ser las 10 de la noche y seguir en la fábrica perfectamente. Y cuando se iba el móvil disponible por si de madrugada había cualquier follón y tenía que resolverlo o incluso ir a la fábrica de nuevo.

Engordó una bestialidad, se quedó calvo, empezó a fumar y se volvió cada vez más y más alcoholico.

Era normal verlo algunos días entre semana de madrugada en un garito bebiendo.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Oct 2021)

iphone 13 Spain: 1100eu
iphone 13 Suiza: 1100eu (al cambio)

sueldo moda a pie de calle en Spain: 1300eu
sueldo moda a pie de calle en Suiza: 4600 eu

no hace falts irse a Noruega.

en Belgica mismamente, un estado fallido basicamente....cualquier universitario con titulo tecnico con algo de exp y empaque...se saca sus 3.000eu limpios al mes, sin enchufes, sin oposiciones, sin conocer a ningun concejal ni tener ningun amigo en el ayuntamiento.

Belgica no es Dubai, ni Monaco, ni Saint-Tropez...tiene precios calcados a Spain.

Me.flipa leer a penya peleandose por una nominita average...tan facil como picar billete de Spain.


----------



## Barspin (4 Oct 2021)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Tuve un jefe(era jefe de producción y jefe de formuladores) que llegaba a los 6k al mes o más.
> 
> Pero su vida era por y para el trabajo. Daba igual el día, hora y situación. Entraba a las 8 y podían ser las 10 de la noche y seguir en la fábrica perfectamente. Y cuando se iba el móvil disponible por si de madrugada había cualquier follón y tenía que resolverlo o incluso ir a la fábrica de nuevo.
> 
> ...




La cara b de ser tu propio jefe.


----------



## Ederto (5 Oct 2021)

urano dijo:


> Yo conozco dos autónomos que le quita hacienda cada año 20mil y 11mil respectivamente.
> 
> Eso cuantos es limpio?



al que le quita hacienda 11.000 euros al año gana una mierda pinchada en un palo. El otro gana una mierda sin más.


----------



## Espectrum (5 Oct 2021)

Netos realmente no lo sé, pero brutos conozco a mucha gente sí


----------



## Autómata (5 Oct 2021)

Brutos si, en nomina, coche de renting, gasolina, seguro de salud, peajes, dietas y otros gastos..... no es nada difícil y conozco. Netos es más raro.


----------



## damnit (5 Oct 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> En españa con esa nómina habrá 4 langostos del IBEX.



te sorprendería que hay muchísima más gente de la que te imaginas. Un langosto del IBEX (es decir, un cargo alto) está en bastante más que eso. Los 10.000€ mensuales los gana cualquier CEO/COO de empresa mediana y de ahí para arriba.


----------



## damnit (5 Oct 2021)

En España yo gané un par de meses 7000-8000€ hace muchos años, pero porque estábamos haciendo servicio de garantía a un cliente y prácticamente trabajé los 30 días del mes a no menos de 14-15 horas diarias y la gracia era esa: pegarte un mes de paliza, ganar pasta y rotar al siguiente que se pegara la paliza, además de que el convenio era muy bueno. Pero vamos, era matador y solo hice 2 rotaciones. Las horas extras y dietas obraban el milagro pero a un precio muy alto (dando tumbos por españa, trabajando más horas que un reloj, etc.)

En oriente medio he ganado más de esos 10.000€ netos al mes de forma consistente durante casi una década, con calidad de vida la mayoría del tiempo, pero claro aquí me pagan por lo que sé, no por lo que hago, que es muy diferente.


----------



## urano (5 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> al que le quita hacienda 11.000 euros al año gana una mierda pinchada en un palo. El otro gana una mierda sin más.



Cuanto es una mierda?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Oct 2021)

SI LOS NIÑOS DE 3 PATAS Y CUATRO BRAZOS


PERO LO HARAN EN EL FUTURO 

HACIENDO MMA









EXPLICACIÓN FUNCIONAMIENTO VACUNAS mARN II PARA DESPISTADOS


+ =




www.burbuja.info





*EXPLICANDO EL EXPERIMENTO SINDROMICO CRISP | EDICION GENETICA | EN HUMANOS | CON BIOLOGIA EXOTICA*
*| NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS | Y GRAFENO |*

 de @Ojalá que llueva grafeno,







+












=








OCTOPUS EFECTOS DE VACUNAS BEBES | MUTACIONES |DEFECTOS DE NACIMIENTO TOTALMENTE ESPERABLES Y OBJETIVO EN SI MISMO DE LA INOCULACION DE MATERIALES BIOLOGICOS NO CONOCIDOS SI QUIERA |






Hilo oficial del SIDA MAGNETICO y Vídeos de LA QUINTA COLUMNA


Ya están aquí.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Oct 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> *realmente 10.000 eu/mes via nomina, cualquier pareja universitaria con experiencia los gana*...quizas 10k no, pero 8,500-9,000EU facilmente...sin despeinarse, a la que viajes, te paguen dietas, etc...
> 
> 10.000eu/mes es la tipica cifra que cuando llegas a ella dices....pues hoyga no es pa tirar cohetes....porque realmente no lo es.



Anda acuéstate, payaso.


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Oct 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Yo creo que eres un poco flipadete en tus aseveraciones. >=10K / al mes es dinero aqui , en USA, y en la China.



flipadete no, solo.digo que pagar un 50% de irpf por esos 10.000eu via nomina...ea de gilipollas.

mejor cobrar el smi y el resto por una SL y eludir impuestos (en el tiempo) que es 100% legal...lo que pasa que en spain loa gestores son una mierda oinchada en un palo.


----------



## Ederto (5 Oct 2021)

urano dijo:


> Cuanto es una mierda?



pues mira, ganando 60K te quitan esos 20k aprox, entre IRPF y cotización a la SS. 40K / 12 son 3.333 limpios al mes.

Teniendo en cuenta que el sueldo de un autónomo viene a valer la mitad que el de un asalariado (no hay pagas extra, ni mes de vacaciones pagadas, ni bajas, ni paro, ni finiquito). Sale más a cuenta ganar 1600 euros por cuenta ajena. Lo que viene a ser una mierda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Oct 2021)

LOS PRESIDENTES VACUANDOS GANAN ESO Y MAS

PERO..




*DERRAME OJO BIDEN EN DIRECTO IGUAL QUE MINISTRO DE URUGUAY *






















Joe Biden’s eye fills with blood during CNN town hall


Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden’s left eye filled with blood during an appearance on a CNN town hall Wednesday. As he answered a question about climate change, the former vice pre…




nypost.com












ESTE SEÑOR NO ES HUMANO


https://nypost.com/2019/09/05/joe-bidens-eye-fills-with-blood-during-cnn-town-hall/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ederto (5 Oct 2021)

Y ganar esos 10K al mes de una manera continuada. Que puedes hacer mucha pasta en curros muy jodidos en los que nadie aguanta indefinidamente.


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Oct 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Anda acuéstate, payaso.



no me hagas hablar que no tengo ganas.


----------



## Ederto (5 Oct 2021)

damnit dijo:


> te sorprendería que hay muchísima más gente de la que te imaginas. Un langosto del IBEX (es decir, un cargo alto) está en bastante más que eso. Los 10.000€ mensuales los gana cualquier CEO/COO de empresa mediana y de ahí para arriba.



Cualquier dueño de cualquier negocio grande ya maduro, abierto en los 60-70 por su padre en un barrio dormitorio de cualquier ciudad grande al que no le hagan sombra los centros comerciales hace esa pasta.

Conozco a un dueño de tres bares que se levantaba esa pasta y su trabajo era revisar las cajas de cada bar cada día. Y el dueño de dos pastelerías en mi barrio, una peluquería con cinco peluqueras, el dentista oficial de mi barrio, donde va todo dios y tiene dos pisos empalmados con cinco habitaciones con camilla de dentista operando a todo trapo...

10K al mes te los hace cualquier profesional independiente al que le haya ido bien.


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Oct 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> no me hagas hablar que no tengo ganas.



Habla lo que quieras que ya te he metido en el ignore por capullo.


----------



## Ederto (5 Oct 2021)

Esto no es renol ocasión.

Conozco un tío que se levantaba bastante más que eso soldando oleoductos en Dubai. Los 50 grados eran lo más normal.


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Hablabas de Gante, que dejó de ser España en 1665.



hablais de oidas joder.

cualquier pareja medianamente formada que hubiera metido el morro en algun curro tecnico alla por 2010..despues de la purga de 2008.....a la que te has lanzado por Europa con un par de huevos...la pareja facilmente roza los 8-10k al mes..Y no me vengas con polladas.

Cuanta gente no gana 3-4k/mes en centro Europa en curros 'meh' de oficina derroidos...ya no entro en IT front end developers etc....que son un rango superior...


----------



## Ederto (5 Oct 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hablais de oidas joder.
> 
> cualquier pareja medianamente formada que hubiera metido el morro en algun curro tecnico alla por 2010..despues de la purga de 2008.....a la que te has lanzado por Europa con un par de huevos...la pareja facilmente roza los 8-10k al mes..Y no me vengas con polladas.
> 
> Cuanta gente no gana 3-4k/mes en centro Europa en curros 'meh' de oficina derroidos...ya no entro en IT front end developers etc....que son un rango superior...



eh, salao, el tema va de ganar eso aquí. Que la vida el Copenague no vale cuesta como en Almendralejo.


----------



## urano (5 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> pues mira, ganando 60K te quitan esos 20k aprox, entre IRPF y cotización a la SS. 40K / 12 son 3.333 limpios al mes.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que el sueldo de un autónomo viene a valer la mitad que el de un asalariado (no hay pagas extra, ni mes de vacaciones pagadas, ni bajas, ni paro, ni finiquito). Sale más a cuenta ganar 1600 euros por cuenta ajena. Lo que viene a ser una mierda.



Pero no les habían puesto paro a los autónomos y baja?


----------



## Ederto (5 Oct 2021)

urano dijo:


> Pero no les habían puesto paro a los autónomos y baja?



lo de paro, primera noticia. Lo de la baja, lo consulté con mi asesor, hay que pagar un extra y me comenta de los cientos de autónomos que lleva, solo ha conseguido que les aprueben la baja en dos ocasiones. Tienes que aparecer en la oficina de la SS con las tripas en la mano. Supongo que para el paro será parecido, tendrás que demostrar lo indemostrable.


----------



## otropepito (5 Oct 2021)

El que abre el hilo no sabe a qué precios están los garbanzos
Y si tienes un barquito pues te gusta más el del amarre de al lado. Si tienes un V6 pues te gustaría un V8. 

No, yo no los gano. Todavía


----------



## digipl (6 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> lo de paro, primera noticia. Lo de la baja, lo consulté con mi asesor, hay que pagar un extra y me comenta de los cientos de autónomos que lleva, solo ha conseguido que les aprueben la baja en dos ocasiones. Tienes que aparecer en la oficina de la SS con las tripas en la mano. Supongo que para el paro será parecido, tendrás que demostrar lo indemostrable.



La aprobación de la baja de un autónomo, al menos por enfermedad común, es igual que la de un asalariado, tu médico de cabecera de la SS, con la salvedad que la mutua te puede pedir que te vean alguno de sus médicos aunque sin que este te pueda dar el alta. 
De hecho el médico de cabecera, por mi experiencia, no sabe si eres autónomo o asalariado.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> eh, salao, el tema va de ganar eso aquí. Que la vida el Copenague no vale cuesta como en Almendralejo.



No claro qje no.

Pero ea que yo hablo de Madriz y Gante, por ejemplo...ambas ciudades en Estados Fallidos...y te diré que hasta las cosas son más baratas en Belgica que en Spain.


----------



## urano (6 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> pues mira, ganando 60K te quitan esos 20k aprox, entre IRPF y cotización a la SS. 40K / 12 son 3.333 limpios al mes.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que el sueldo de un autónomo viene a valer la mitad que el de un asalariado (no hay pagas extra, ni mes de vacaciones pagadas, ni bajas, ni paro, ni finiquito). Sale más a cuenta ganar 1600 euros por cuenta ajena. Lo que viene a ser una mierda.



Que no es una mierda?


----------



## bladu (6 Oct 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> flipadete no, solo.digo que pagar un 50% de irpf por esos 10.000eu via nomina...ea de gilipollas.
> 
> mejor cobrar el smi y el resto por una SL y eludir impuestos (en el tiempo) que es 100% legal...lo que pasa que en spain loa gestores son una mierda oinchada en un palo.




Pero que no es la norma general que tributes por IRPF por la inmensisima mayoría de la gente no gana 10.000 brutos al mes. Que habrá mucho si.

Pero define cuánto es muchos para ti en proporción a la inmensisima mayoría . Clas rica todos los países la tienen ( una élite de la pirámide) y no por ello se van todos a tributar a Andorra Chipre o Gibraltar..


----------



## bladu (6 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Cualquier dueño de cualquier negocio grande ya maduro, abierto en los 60-70 por su padre en un barrio dormitorio de cualquier ciudad grande al que no le hagan sombra los centros comerciales hace esa pasta.
> 
> Conozco a un dueño de tres bares que se levantaba esa pasta y su trabajo era revisar las cajas de cada bar cada día. Y el dueño de dos pastelerías en mi barrio, una peluquería con cinco peluqueras, el dentista oficial de mi barrio, donde va todo dios y tiene dos pisos empalmados con cinco habitaciones con camilla de dentista operando a todo trapo...
> 
> 10K al mes te los hace cualquier profesional independiente al que le haya ido bien.




Pero eso no son 10 k netos a eso en el supuesto que de que no gane 10k y sean 8k ( es decir culaquier cifra aproximada a eso es que os habéis clavado en ese número redondo ) hay que quitarle un impuestos nómina de trabajadores, pagos a proveedores y no se cuántas cosas más. Y de eso se quita los gatos mas básicos para sobrevir el o su familia y el resto nego es lo que le queda para posturear. Que yo creo que aquí es lo que trata como de costumbre - tanto que se habla de vivir a todo trapo-


----------



## bladu (6 Oct 2021)

Eso digo yo : seriedad . Apelemos a la diosa seriedad.

porque aún así en la campiña francesa está más cara las cosas que en Almendralejo


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (7 Oct 2021)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Yo + husband


----------



## calzonazos (7 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Estoy dando cifras netas, después de haber pagado al equipo y un montón de herramientas digitales. Por ejemplo, en el software de email marketing ya me dejó 4500 USD al mes.
> 
> La mayoría del equipo son agentes de chat en vivo, pero tengo todo lo dices, todo externalizado a América Latina y Bulgaria.



Ahi, ahi PUTO RATA DE MIERDA NO CCONTRATES ESPAÑOLES Y PAGALES 1500 EUROS AL MES NO SEA QUE TE ARRUINES GRANDISIMO HIJODEPUTA


----------



## Pijus Magnificus (12 Sep 2022)

Cualquiera que tenga una pequeña cadena de tiendas, o de restaurantes, o de gasolineras , etc puede ganarlos si le va bien


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Sep 2022)

10k/mes lo gana cualquier sacamuelas de barrio en Hispanistán.

lo que me quedé flipado una vez fué de un empresario que ganaba limpios al mes 200k..y me decía que se sentía acomplejado cuando iba por ahi con 'amigos' porque sus amigos ganaban 1 millón al mes...y que él no podía 'competir' en coches, relojes, casas etc...y que le afectaba a nivel de relacionarse con tias del entorno de sus amigos. Acabó medio mal con los amigos porque él mismo lo reducía todo a dinero y no consiguió dejar esas amistades atrás. 

Ahora vive en en el Sur de Francia y ya hace 3 años que no sé nada de él.

Querer más y más sin objetivos claros, sólo cosas materiales creo que es el error que cometen algunos.

tañueC


----------



## rory (12 Sep 2022)

Mi padre ganaba en 1993 1 millón de pesetas al mes, 6.000 euros.


----------



## skan (12 Sep 2022)

- Varios médicos que además tienen consulta privada. Entorno a esa cifra.
- Varias personas que viven de rentas. Algunos también son médicos.
- Y durante un tiempo trabajé como analista de datos en una empresa de trading y hedge funds. Ahí había gente que ganaba muchísima pasta. El que más creo que se levantaba 1 millón de euros al mes.


----------



## aventurero artritico (12 Sep 2022)

conozco varios y gran parte son gilipollas.

el que tengo más cerca es el marido de mi tia, mientras él le daban el sueldo en acciones, dela empresa donde trabajaba, mi abuelo les pagaba todos los gastos a mi tia a y a él. A dia de hoy es una empresa top y posee el 5% de las acciones que le dan 10000eur al mes solo en dividendos. aparte el sueldo de directivo que tiene+ pisos arrendados etc.
el cabron de mi primo tiene la vida más que solucionada.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Sep 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> 10k/mes lo gana cualquier sacamuelas de barrio en Hispanistán.
> 
> lo que me quedé flipado una vez fué de un empresario que ganaba limpios al mes 200k..y me decía que se sentía acomplejado cuando iba por ahi con 'amigos' porque sus amigos ganaban 1 millón al mes...y que él no podía 'competir' en coches, relojes, casas etc...y que le afectaba a nivel de relacionarse con tias del entorno de sus amigos. Acabó medio mal con los amigos porque él mismo lo reducía todo a dinero y no consiguió dejar esas amistades atrás.
> 
> ...



menudo perturbado el pavo ese...

hay gente que no gana ni en toda su vida laboral 200K, ese tipo los gana limpios en 1 mes y se siente pobre


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Sep 2022)

Yo en Esade conocí a varios que sus padres ganaban incluso más, ambos padres acabaron en la cárcel 

Uno de ellos era un conocido comisario, así que encima los 10k netos los pagábamos entre todos


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> menudo perturbado el pavo ese...
> 
> hay gente que no gana ni en toda su vida laboral 200K, ese tipo los gana limpios en 1 mes y se siente pobre



Yo no lo entendía pero después de tomar unas birras con él al final lo entiendes.

si te juntas con gilipollas que se compran un rollsroyce cabrio y tu eres tan gilipollas de juntarte con ellos...pues aunque tengas un mercedes de la hostia...te verás un matao.

es como cusndo un tio con una nomina de 3k y 2 hijos se quiere comparar con una pareja soltera...ya solo en como visten se ve quien llega justo a fin de mes y quien no.

Que 200k/mes no te generen un estado mental para alejarte de subnormales...eso si que es dig o de estudio y es tristisimo....pero no es tan dificil entender que de 200k/mes a 1millón hay un abismo

Es como comparar una cajera del super (en terminos relativos) con un Notario que trabaja de 12 a 14h echa 4 firmas y se va pa casa.


----------



## LuismarpIe (12 Sep 2022)

Te voy a contar un secreto: el dinero solo es importante cuando te falta.

Una vez que tienes una buena casa, piso de veraneo, buen coche, las criaturas bien criadas y los gastos de la vida en orden... Te da igual ganar 3.000 o 10.000 al mes.

El excedente acaba en una cuenta de valores de un banco o en inversiones que no dan más que dolores de cabeza, aunque sean rentables.

Otra cosa es que hagas crecer tus necesidades de dinero en la medida en que ganas más, y termines siendo un infeliz porque necesitas un Rolls customizado para estar a la altura de tus amigos.


----------



## Gubelkian (12 Sep 2022)

Sí, conozco a gente que se levanta más, pero no son asalariados como tales, así que son ingresos que fluctúan mucho.

Cobrando más de 10k con salario y deforma sostenible (al menos durante unos años), conozco un par de casos, uno curra para la ONU y otro para algo parecido.

El truco está en que además de sueldos altos, no pagan impuestos debido a los estatutos de las organizaciones internacionales. Al final, como no pagan IRPF, o incluso les devuelven el IVA de las compras, es como si ganaran más del doble en bruto.

Un chollo en toda regla, vamos.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Sep 2022)

conozco varios casos directa e indirectamente..
1- Rentistas de provincias con propiedades, tierras, pisos...
2- Notario de zona con pasta de España + pisos y propiedades.
3- Havogado que cuasi-herededó bufete y clientes de sus padres + si, propiedades
4- Empresario de sector alimentario con, si propiedades para alquilar

En general, con dos de ellos no me cambiaría porque me parecen unos amargados que no disfrutan de la vida. Uno de ellos casi parece un virgendorito que se pega encerrado la mayor parte del dia del trabajo a casa donde está enganchado al rollo criptos o a jugar online a algun juego.


Los otros dos, si que parecen a primera vista disfruar mas de la vida pero están encadenados a un mundo de postureo y apariencias brutal.

Dos de ellos van a acabar viojenizados si o si, sobre todo el virgendorito que comenté antes. La mujer por lo que se, solo está aguantando hasta que la cria sea mas facil de criar sola....


----------



## SturmBrick (12 Sep 2022)

Famicon dijo:


> Es lo que cobra el jefe del jefe de mi jefe… y va al trabajo con un utilitario…



La gente con pasta de verdad es discreta


----------



## Rocker (12 Sep 2022)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Qué trabajo que guste, ese es el trabajo. Sí, conozco a varios, no hacen 10.000 por mes, hacen eso de media por semana. Negocio: Alquiler de propiedades. Uno de ellos se compró una casa en Grecia con piscina y la alquila los meses altos por 5000 semana, el resto vende cursos de training y fitness. Lo conocí en un meetup de emprendedores aquí en Londres. 

Yo no haría cursos de fitness que no tengo conocimientos, pero un buen personal trainer como enganche a algún cliente con pasta de confianza ya con uno o dos clientes se saca un salario que es una pasada.

Conocí a otra tía en otra reunión que se había montado una empresa de selección de personal para hoteles, ya tiene unos cuantos hoteles y cadenas importantes... lo que se saca ni lo se, intercambiamos tarjetas (sí aún se sigue haciendo, a mi no me gusta linkedin) y miré su web donde salía ella junto con el equipo en las fotos, y en fin, así a ojo con las ofertas de chefs, managers, etc un pastón lo que se lleva, no se el dinero que tendrá, pero suele ser gente que dan el pelotazo pronto, antes de los 30 y que antes de los 40 no se suelen retirar, luego sólo dirigen, aunque la mayoría con ese nivel, al ir también a conferencias de networking y promoción internacionales, viajan a la vez. 

La tía era italiana hablaba bastante bien inglés y ya llevaba 8 años en Londres, empezó ella misma limpiando habitaciones en un pequeño B&B y como tenía muy mal inglés pero había estudiado marketing en la universidad quería mejorar rápido y meterse en otro sector, igual también ayudó que tiene novio inglés que trabaja en inmobiliaria desde hace un par de años, lo conocí en la reunión también.


----------



## Rocker (12 Sep 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> conozco varios casos directa e indirectamente..
> 1- Rentistas de provincias con propiedades, tierras, pisos...
> 2- Notario de zona con pasta de España + pisos y propiedades.
> 3- Havogado que cuasi-herededó bufete y clientes de sus padres + si, propiedades
> ...




Es que mucha gente se mete en ese nivel, cuando llegan piensan qué más puedo hacer, ah sí, ahora seguir remando con más remos de calidad para conseguir el suficiente dinero para comprarme el yate... y así indefinidamente viven en un estrés contínuo que ni saben desconectar entre trabjo y hobbies muchos de ellos, y otros viven por las apariencias y en realidad hacen lo que haga la mayoría, si es comprar coche caro cada ciertos años, ir a restaurantes caros, hoteles de super lujo, así hasta el infinito pero sin disfrutar realmente muchos, sin tiempo a no ser que sepan gestionar muy bien el negocio y sepan delegar funciones.

También muchos de ellos pueden ganar pastones y sin embargo sólo tienen un mes de vacaciones


----------



## Sink Opero (12 Sep 2022)

miles.... los ves a diario en la tele dando patadas a un balón, por ejemplo


----------



## El centinela (12 Sep 2022)

Pero como van a bajar los pisos si todo el mundo conoce por lo menos a 10 personas que ganan más de 10K netos al mes

Yo no conozco lo que gana nadie de mi entorno pero veo que en los entornos en que se mueven los burbujos todo el mundo enseña su declaración de la renta en cuanto quedan para tomar unas cervezas algo que es muy habitual puesto que a todos los españoles les encanta hablar de sus ingresos con total transparencia


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> Mi padre ganaba en 1993 1 millón de pesetas al mes, 6.000 euros.



Era piloto de Iberia?


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Sí, conozco a gente que se levanta más, pero no son asalariados como tales, así que son ingresos que fluctúan mucho.
> 
> Cobrando más de 10k con salario y deforma sostenible (al menos durante unos años), conozco un par de casos, uno curra para la ONU y otro para algo parecido.
> 
> ...



Hay mucha gente anónima con auténticos chollazos como los que explicas y la gente ni lo sabe. Conozco de cerca una persona con pasaporte diplomático y ni nos imaginamos todo lo que implica en exenciones de impuestos, vuelos, hoteles y taxis gratuitos worlwide y que nadie revisa si son por trabajo o de vacaciones, descuentos descomunales en todo tipo de artículos de lujo, etc , etc. En algunos casos es una auténtica indecencia.


----------



## bladu (12 Sep 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Tienes razón, cuando ya tienes una buena casa, un buen piso de veraneo, una mujer modelo, tres hijos preciosos, un coche familiar tope gama, un deportivo para los findes, un buen barco anclado en puerto banús y otro en San Xenxo, una moto tope gama para cuando quieres desconectar, pues la verdad es que te da igual ganar más o menos



A veces la desgracia se ceba con ellos.


----------



## Josillo (12 Sep 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Una separada de mi barrio con dos churumbeles va y se junta con un pavo alto, guapo y forrado, deportivos de alto rendimiento incluidos, pues ahí llevan más de 10 años..., para mi el tío es gilipollas ya que se va a quedar sin descendencia pudiendo criar muchos hijos sin problema...



Todas son todas.

Criar hijos que no son tuyos.....


----------



## LuismarpIe (12 Sep 2022)

bladu dijo:


> A veces la desgracia se ceba con ellos.



joder, el tio habla igual que el gañan de la hora chanante.


Soy muy mala persona.


----------



## Sink Opero (12 Sep 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Pero como van a bajar los pisos si todo el mundo conoce por lo menos a 10 personas que ganan más de 10K netos al mes
> 
> Yo no conozco lo que gana nadie de mi entorno pero veo que en los entornos en que se mueven los burbujos todo el mundo enseña su declaración de la renta en cuanto quedan para tomar unas cervezas algo que es muy habitual puesto que a todos los españoles les encanta hablar de sus ingresos con total transparencia



si, cuesta quitarte esa mierda que nos han metido en la cabeza, desde siempre, de que gente con dinero son pocos.... y una mierda....
Al menos es lo que se aparenta, tanto dentro del foro como fuera..


----------



## Gubelkian (12 Sep 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Tienes razón, cuando ya tienes una buena casa, un buen piso de veraneo, una mujer modelo, tres hijos preciosos, un coche familiar tope gama, un deportivo para los findes, un buen barco anclado en puerto banús y otro en San Xenxo, una moto tope gama para cuando quieres desconectar, pues la verdad es que te da igual ganar más o menos



En efecto, la humildad y el saber conformarse con lo básico en la vida es el secreto de la felicidad. Qué duda cabe.


----------



## Gubelkian (12 Sep 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Hay mucha gente anónima con auténticos chollazos como los que explicas y la gente ni lo sabe. Conozco de cerca una persona con pasaporte diplomático y ni nos imaginamos todo lo que implica en exenciones de impuestos, vuelos, hoteles y taxis gratuitos worlwide y que nadie revisa si son por trabajo o de vacaciones, descuentos descomunales en todo tipo de artículos de lujo, etc , etc. En algunos casos es una auténtica indecencia.



Los que yo conozco, no creo que necesiten robar.

El chollo lo es en sí mismo:
- Curro de funcis internacionales
- No pagan impuestos (por las propias normas de la organización).
- Les deviuelven IVA de compras privadas (también por estatuto, comprar un coche sin IVA está muy bien).
- Viajecitos por doquier de curro.

Pero vamos, ya sólo el no tener que pagar IRPF es un chollo de grandes proporciones.

Los dos que conozco, son los únicos asalariados estándar que puede que pasen de 10K. Otros que pasan de 10K, no lo es porsalario, sino por empresa o Consejo de Administración, y fluctúa.

Conozco asalariados con salarios elevados, pero ninguno se acerca a los 10k mensuales por los hachazos del IRPF. Para meterse eso, tendrían que ganar más de 200k de salario bruto, que impica pagar la mayor parte en el tipo marginal del IRPF, cercano al 50%. Por eso es difícil encontrar nóminas de más de 10k sostenidas.


----------



## parserito (12 Sep 2022)

Aqui en burbuja, foro de genios absolutos, todos cobran el doble de eso.


----------



## Gubelkian (12 Sep 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Aqui en burbuja, foro de genios absolutos, todos cobran el doble de eso.



No, eso no es verdad:

Está bien establecido que el forero medio gana unos 6k netos.

Luego está lo de los 30cm, pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (12 Sep 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Si, aquí le tienes pregunta lo que quieras



Si es verdad que alguien que diga”aquí LE tienes” en lugar de aquí LO tienes se levante 10.000 limpios al mes , estamos peor de lo que pensaba.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (12 Sep 2022)

Mi señora, médico especialista no diré de qué. Fluctúa de 8.000 a 15.000 netos. 

Es insoportable, pero folla bien y me paga las fantas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 Sep 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Si es verdad que alguien que diga”aquí LE tienes” en lugar de aquí LO tienes se levante 10.000 limpios al mes , estamos peor de lo que pensaba.



jajajajajajaja


----------



## carlitros_15 (12 Sep 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> A ver, que digo que no iabn con lujos especialmente descarados, pero que tampoco iban como pordioseros.
> Asi como ejemplo;
> -En las bebidas: no pedian champan ni marcas especialmente caras, que con una botella de ron cualquiera y un par de refrescos en el camerino para despues de las actuaciones la mayoria iban mas que conformes en lo que cubatas respecta. Cervezas, tampoco botellines excepcionales, litronas de la marca autoctona eh ya. Como anecdota, El Sevilla en cierta ocasion si pidio si era posible encontrarla la victoria, una cerveza considerablemente mas barata que la que le ofreciamos ponerle en primer lugar (botellines de alhambra).
> -Ropa: aqui he visto de todo, pero por lo general, con muy contadas excepciones, camisas y trajes bastante comunes, de los que puedes encontrar en comercios tipo el corte ingles. Si, se que hay quien considera que esos trajes son caros, pero dentro del abanico de posibilidades, no son, ni de lejos, lo mas caro que se pueden permitir.
> ...



En España predica usted en el desierto, caballero. En un país de muertos de hambre como este, se considera el derroche una virtud. Y cuanta más hambre, más se considera una virtud moral el derroche y más se odia y se denigra al ahorro. 

Anda que no he tenido yo follones con mujeres, especialmente, hasta romper relaciones, porque consideran que si no me fundo lo que gano como si me quemase en las manos "soy un rácano y avaricioso". Y eso que llevo una vida muy digna, pero sin lujos ostentosos ni irracionales.

Y esto se ve en todo el mundo. El jefe de una planta de Volkswagen alemán va con su buen coche, con ropa decente, pero sin excesos y con millones en el banco. Ahora bien, el puto ñapas españolito o latino de barrio que de repente ve cuatro billetes juntos, se compra el coche tuneado más hortera, la ropa de ganster más cara que pilla, los oros y la cadenas cual negrata de Detroit, y va haciendo alarde hasta que entra en bancarrota.

Cuanto más hambre haya en este país, más se odia al ahorrador, y vamos camino de ser ya completamente un país tercermundista gracias al PSOE


----------



## 999999999 (12 Sep 2022)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> En España predica usted en el desierto, caballero. En un país de muertos de hambre como este, se considera el derroche una virtud. Y cuanta más hambre, más se considera una virtud moral el derroche y más se odia y se denigra al ahorro.
> 
> Anda que no he tenido yo follones con mujeres, especialmente, hasta romper relaciones, porque consideran que si no me fundo lo que gano como si me quemase en las manos "soy un rácano y avaricioso". Y eso que llevo una vida muy digna, pero sin lujos ostentosos ni irracionales.
> 
> ...



Te juntas con zorrupias.
A mi ninguna chica me ha tirado en cara que no me pula el sueldo, y hago como tú...
Elige mejor


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Sep 2022)

Conozco y sin ponerme a pensar mucho, tantos como los dedos que tengo en las dos manos. Y te los puedo citar para responder de forma instantánea...


----------



## Teniente_Dan (12 Sep 2022)

A alguno que tiene negocios.

Pero siguen currando como el que más, puedes verlos detrás del mostrador atendiendo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (12 Sep 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Tienes razón, cuando ya tienes una buena casa, un buen piso de veraneo, una mujer modelo, tres hijos preciosos, un coche familiar tope gama, un deportivo para los findes, un buen barco anclado en puerto banús y otro en San Xenxo, una moto tope gama para cuando quieres desconectar, pues la verdad es que te da igual ganar más o menos



Todo eso lo tienes ganando 10 años 10K al mes. Menos los barcos anclados en Puerto Banús y SanXenxo que no los necesitas para nada y son una auténtica gilipollez 51 semanas al año. Cuando quieres barco alquilas uno una semana y tan amigos.

Vamos, que sigues viviendo como dios con 3K al mes una vez que has pagado todo.


----------



## rory (12 Sep 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Era piloto de Iberia?



No, estuvo en un país en guerra y se pagaba muy bien


----------



## tracrium (12 Sep 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Mi señora, médico especialista no diré de qué. Fluctúa de 8.000 a 15.000 netos.
> 
> Es insoportable, pero folla bien y me paga las fantas.



Oftalmóloga o dermatóloga.


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Sep 2022)

Si. Pero vive en NY.


----------



## gazza (12 Sep 2022)

Sí, el gerente de una fábrica de ventanas.

Es el hijo del dueño, pero no creo que tenga nada que ver


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Sep 2022)

SturmBrick dijo:


> La gente con pasta de verdad es discreta



Dímelo a mi que voy en transporte público y en plan tan tiradillo que me puedo mover por Can Morad sin llamar la atención


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (12 Sep 2022)

Fuera de dueños de empresas...

Médicos varios, diría que bastantes
Dentistas idem
Un par de procuradoras
El dueño de un restaurante Estrella Michelin
Dueños de farmacias


----------



## Ballenero37 (12 Sep 2022)

Conozco a varios.
Son peseteros y no ganando los 10k, alguno mas de 40 y 50k.


----------



## Pichorrica (12 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Fuera de dueños de empresas...
> 
> Médicos varios, diría que bastantes
> Dentistas idem
> ...



Y visitadores médicos? O es más un mito?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (12 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Y visitadores médicos? O es más un mito?



Buff, como todo comercial van a comisión, pero no creo que el 5% alcance esa cifra, diría que ni el 2%. Como no seas representante de una empresa que fabrica equipos y le endoses a un hospital un aparato de cienes de miles de euros pues..Sé que hace años ganaban bastante los que llevaban prótesis, pero no lo que piensa la gente de cadera y tal, sino cosas tipo válvulas artificiales del curaçao...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (12 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Y visitadores médicos? O es más un mito?




No te fíes tampoco de que lleven un nivel de vida elevado, es un sector de mucho postureo, donde la gente ya de por sí tiene labia y buen físico y les encanta el rollo de llevarse bien con un Jefe de Servicio o un cirujano. Ganan pasta, pero diría que la media andará por 3,000 euros.


----------



## Pichorrica (12 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> No te fíes tampoco de que lleven un nivel de vida elevado, es un sector de mucho postureo, donde la gente ya de por sí tiene labia y buen físico y les encanta el rollo de llevarse bien con un Jefe de Servicio o un cirujano. Ganan pasta, pero diría que la media andará por 3,000 euros.



Gracias


----------



## Gorrino (12 Sep 2022)

Sí, a una puta de lujo y paragüera del moto GP.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Sep 2022)

Cuando vivía en Donosti conocí personalmente a Griezman. Un puto borracho.

Algunos ciclistas profesionales que ganan buenos contratos también he conocido.


----------



## Gorrino (12 Sep 2022)

He estado en muchos actos de famosos y he coincido con actores y ejecutivos de multis y cantantes y he trabajado para gente multimillonaria. Con algunos he llegado incluso a hablar.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (12 Sep 2022)

Mis padres, sin ir más lejos. Langostos premium deluxe con propiedades arrendadas.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (12 Sep 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Conozco a varios, trabaje en su dia montando escenarios y equipos de sonido.
> Sera por el contexto de trabajo, pero tampoco les veia con lujos descarados.



Cuenta anécdotas de cantantes farloperos entre bastidores


----------



## Karma bueno (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## Palpatine (13 Sep 2022)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> Eso sí que sería una buena vida. Imagina: dinero constante y sonante aún teniendo lujos diarios. Si eso se acompaña de un trabajo que guste y además con un estrés pasable… la buena vida amijos
> 
> Pero aquí la mayoría se da un canto en los dientes si llega a 1800 € netos/mes (u 800 ).
> 
> dejad de soñar y a remar, machistas paga impuestos.



Yo he llegado a ganar 20k limpios al mes


----------



## Pijus Magnificus (14 Sep 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Yo he llegado a ganar 20k limpios al mes



Haciendo que?


----------



## Palpatine (14 Sep 2022)

Pijus Magnificus dijo:


> Haciendo que?



Tenia una empresa de transportes


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (14 Sep 2022)

yo hay meses que gano hasta 40.000, y otros 1.500. Pero nunca menos.

Esta mañana mismo acabo de recibir dos transferencias de más de 25.000€ por servicios desarrollados.

Adjunto fotos. No es farol


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Fuera de dueños de empresas...
> 
> *Médicos varios, diría que bastantes
> Dentistas idem*
> ...




A mí que médicos o dentistas ganen una buena pasta no me molesta si atienden a muchos pacientes, lo que me molesta es que lo hacen a costa de sangrar al paciente. Mi madre fue a hacer una consulta a un privado, y por 20 minutos le cobraron 120 euros ¿están locos o qué?


----------



## Er_guapoh (14 Sep 2022)

No lo se con certeza pero un amigo que es medico (privada) cobra 10k€/mes o se le acerca. No es una persona que llame la atencion, es pijillo progre pero sin soberbia y discreto.


----------



## Er_guapoh (14 Sep 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> yo hay meses que gano hasta 40.000, y otros 1.500. Pero nunca menos.
> 
> Esta mañana mismo acabo de recibir dos transferencias de más de 25.000€ por servicios desarrollados.
> 
> Adjunto fotos. No es farol



¿Pregunto mucho si te pregunto que "servicios" o de que trabajas?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A mí que médicos o dentistas ganen una buena pasta no me molesta si atienden a muchos pacientes, lo que me molesta es que lo hacen a costa de sangrar al paciente. Mi madre fue a hacer una consulta a un privado, y por 20 minutos le cobraron 120 euros ¿están locos o qué?




Pues no es raro ese precio, qué especialista fue?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Pues no es raro ese precio, qué especialista fue?




Estómago.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Estómago.




A ver, si es de los "buenos" es lo que se suele cobrar. Tampoco dices si es primera visita, si es revisión, si se usó instrumental...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> A ver, si es de los "buenos" es lo que se suele cobrar. Tampoco dices si es primera visita, si es revisión, si se usó instrumental...




Primera visita y fue una simple consulta sentados en una mesa.

Seguro que si a ese señor un mecánico le cobrara 120 euros por 20 minutos de "mirar" su coche pondría el grito en el cielo.

Un atraco. Y además sin factura. Todo para su bolsillo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Primera visita y fue una simple consulta sentados en una mesa.
> 
> Seguro que si a ese señor un mecánico le cobrara 120 euros por 20 minutos de "mirar" su coche pondría el grito en el cielo.
> 
> Un atraco. Y además sin factura. Todo para su bolsillo.



Hombre, es que los médicos cobran eso normalmente, 120 euros por consulta.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hombre, es que los médicos cobran eso normalmente, 120 euros por consulta.




Que algo sea normal no quiere decir que sea correcto. También es normal vacunarse...


----------



## tracrium (14 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hombre, es que los médicos cobran eso normalmente, 120 euros por consulta.



En la privada por cuenta propia, que suelen ser anecdóticas. Las aseguradoras pagan entre 10 y 20 euros por consulta y gracias.


----------



## tracrium (14 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Que algo sea normal no quiere decir que sea correcto. También es normal vacunarse...



¿Y por qué iba a cobrar menos que Mamadou el curandero senegalés que soluciona todos tus problemas de salud?

Si no te lo puedes permitir tienes alternativa: la pública.

La inflación afecta a todos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Sep 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> En la privada por cuenta propia, que suelen ser anecdóticas. Las aseguradoras pagan entre 10 y 20 euros por consulta y gracias.




Tú lo sabes que si es un médico de prestigio pasa de aseguradoras (siempre que no entren de por medio cirugías y tal, que pagarlas a pelo es para privilegiados)


----------



## Gubelkian (14 Sep 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> yo hay meses que gano hasta 40.000, y otros 1.500. Pero nunca menos.
> 
> Esta mañana mismo acabo de recibir dos transferencias de más de 25.000€ por servicios desarrollados.
> 
> Adjunto fotos. No es farol



¿cuanto anual después de gastos?
¿y después de impuestos?


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (14 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿cuanto anual después de gastos?
> ¿y después de impuestos?



pues lo que te clava hacienda. Ya sabemos cómo es esto.

Diversifico mucho en inmuebles, acciones y demás para protegerme de la inflación

Para que te hagas a la idea el año pasado pagué más de 50000€ en impuestos.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A mí que médicos o dentistas ganen una buena pasta no me molesta si atienden a muchos pacientes, lo que me molesta es que lo hacen a costa de sangrar al paciente. Mi madre fue a hacer una consulta a un privado, y por 20 minutos le cobraron 120 euros ¿están locos o qué?



no te cobra por 20 minutos. Te cobra por un diagnóstico fiable. Cuánto vale descubrir lo que tienes y tratarlo correctamente?


Conoces el chiste del mecánico que cobra 10.000 pesetas por cambiar un tornillo? pues eso.


----------



## Narwhal (14 Sep 2022)

Recuerden que la temática del hilo versa sobre ganar más de 10 mil *NETOS *de forma *CONSTANTE.*


----------



## Cave canum (14 Sep 2022)

La Meritxell Batet *16.500 € al mes*. Y porque no tengo ganas ni tiempo de mirar más despacio pero en el Congreso y en el Senado debe haber varios que sobrepasen los 10.000 si presiden comisiones, cobran dietas de desplazamiento y otras mierdas








Sueldos públicos: La presidenta del Congreso y del Senado cobran más del doble que el presidente del Gobierno


Batet y Llop cobran, respectivamente, 230. 926,48 y 192. 434,48 euros al año. Sánchez percibe un sueldo de 85.608,72 euros.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Gubelkian (14 Sep 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> pues lo que te clava hacienda. Ya sabemos cómo es esto.
> 
> Diversifico mucho en inmuebles, acciones y demás para protegerme de la inflación
> 
> Para que te hagas a la idea el año pasado pagué más de 50000€ en impuestos.



Con esas cifras me salen unos 7000 al mes en 12 pagas. Que hoyga, no está mal y está por encima de lo que gana el forero medio.

Pero aún le falta para llegar a los 10.000 sostenibles al mes.


----------



## azazel_iii (14 Sep 2022)

max power dijo:


> Los que ganais 10.000 o mas al mes, netos, *de* *forma constante*....a que os dedicais y en que pais?




España, microempresa, fundador. Clientes extranjeros, sector IT.

Vivo como si ganase 2000-2500€. Plan a 5-10 años de invertir todo lo que pueda a ver si me bajo de la rueda antes de los 50.


----------



## azazel_iii (14 Sep 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo gano bastante más que eso.
> En un mes malo entorno a 30.000 euros netos.
> Llegue a ganar 340.000€ netos en un mes en el lanzamiento de un producto digital.
> 
> ...



Me alegro por tí, ya me gustaría.


----------



## palodearia (14 Sep 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> pues lo que te clava hacienda. Ya sabemos cómo es esto.
> 
> Diversifico mucho en inmuebles, acciones y demás para protegerme de la inflación
> 
> Para que te hagas a la idea el año pasado pagué más de 50000€ en impuestos.



50000 euros de IRPF es un bruto de 140.000 euros anuales, que rondan los 7000-7300 euros netos mensuales. Si los impuestos vienen en parte de cuota de autónomos, pues cambia unpoco. Pero todavía lejos de los 10k mensuales que se propone aquí.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (14 Sep 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo gano bastante más que eso.
> En un mes malo entorno a 30.000 euros netos.
> Llegue a ganar 340.000€ netos en un mes en el lanzamiento de un producto digital.
> 
> ...



tienes razón en una cosa y te doy credibilidad.

Cuando facturas al mes 6 cifras y te ves hasta arriba de pasta pasan dos cosas:

1. que te vuelves loco (no es mi caso)
2. que te das cuenta de que todo eso del sueño americano y las tonterías de vidas de lujos son eso, tonterías y no dan la felicidad. De hecho sientes como que.. "bueno vale ¿y ahora qué?" lo que sientes y deseas es dejar huella por cosas buenas, sea por tu trabajo y lo que aportas a los demás, eso a mi es lo que me motiva. No que me chupen la polla en el banco, de hecho procuro tener lo justo en cuentas corrientes, como dije, diversifico sobre todo en el sector inmobiliario y pongo dinero a trabajar en fondos a largo plazo, muy largo plazo... 

al final vives cómodo, sin sobresaltos, sin alardear y procuras que a tu familia no le falte de nada y de lo que necesiten, de lo que haya, lo mejor pero sin opulencias


----------



## palodearia (14 Sep 2022)

Yo he conocido bastantes tanto como consultores de 800 a 3000 USD/día, como asalariados con salarios de >250k eur anuales + 20-40% bono variable.

La mayoría vivían con unos gastos mastodónticos y un nivel de vida desmesurado y al borde de pasarlo muy mal si les echaban a la calle. Cochazos, chaletazos, 2-3 divorcios salvajes, hijos en universidades de EEUU.... Cuento con los dedos de la mano a los que cuando les ofrecieron prejubilarse con 55 años dijeron que pasaban de volver a currar porque ya tenían pasta de sobra y ninguna deuda.


----------



## bladu (14 Sep 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Tenia una empresa de transportes



Cerraste la empresa? Motivo ( si se puede saber) ?
Muchas gracias


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (14 Sep 2022)

Netos no, brutos si


----------



## bladu (14 Sep 2022)

Er_guapoh dijo:


> No lo se con certeza pero un amigo que es medico (privada) cobra 10k€/mes o se le acerca. No es una persona que llame la atencion, es pijillo progre pero sin soberbia y discreto.



Pues en la privada para ganar ese sueldo tendrá que meter más horas que las que tiene un mes. Porque la gente que vamos con seguro médico las aseguradoras les pagan una mierda


----------



## 121 (14 Sep 2022)

10k netos son aproximadamente 200k brutos 

Es muy difícil ganar eso siendo asalariado. Tal vez un cirujano especialista muy demandado y con mucho trabajo...

Pero sí que conozco gente con propiedades y a poco que tengas 4-5 pisos de alquiler vacacional bien localizados te puedes meter en esos números promedio


----------



## 121 (14 Sep 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Pues en la privada para ganar ese sueldo tendrá que meter más horas que las que tiene un mes. Porque la gente que vamos con seguro médico las aseguradoras les pagan una mierda



10€ la consulta aproximadamente


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Sep 2022)

No olvideis los 30 cm. de polla...  
.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> no te cobra por 20 minutos. Te cobra por un diagnóstico fiable. Cuánto vale descubrir lo que tienes y tratarlo correctamente?
> 
> 
> Conoces el chiste del mecánico que cobra 10.000 pesetas por cambiar un tornillo? pues eso.




No diagnosticó nada. Sólo dijo que había que hacer una endoscopia.

Se aprovechan de tu necesidad en ese momento para sablearte.


----------



## azazel_iii (14 Sep 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso te ha salvado la vida. Y lo sé porque salvó la mía. Conociéndome sé que si cuando me ha ido bien no he hecho ninguna gilipollez es porque me pasé toda mi puta juventud escuchando en la cocina de mi casa a mi madre decir "que no nos queda un puto duro, que como tu padre no encuentre pronto algo yo no sé qué va a ser de nosotros, que en tres meses se le acaba a tu padre el paro y no le llaman de ningún sitio..."
> 
> Eso acaba imprimiendo carácter. No puedes hacer ninguna gilipollez incluso cuando te va bien porque sabes que saltas sin red.



Exacto. Me pasa algo parecido, gano bastante bien y soy muy poco gastoso y de familia humilde, trabajadora. Pero también juega mala pasada el NO conocer de cerca gente con inversiones, ingresos pasivos, rentas, etc. Los he empezado a conocer con más de 30, y es un cambio total de mentalidad.

Una vez que aprendes que el dinero es solo un medio, tu visión de las cosas cambia totalmente. Yo tuve un palo de 40K leuros en una "inversión" y ahora lo veo todo de manera distinta. Sé que hay épocas donde el dinero viene de manera "fácil" y otras donde no, así que mantenemos un nivel de vida normal, sin lujos, con comida de calidad, con salidas, etc, pero intentando no gastar más de 3000€ al mes (familia de 5). El resto, ahorro + inversión.

0 deudas, 6 cifras en inversión y ahorros y durmiendo tranquilísimos.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Sep 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Exacto. Me pasa algo parecido, gano bastante bien y soy muy poco gastoso y de familia humilde, trabajadora. Pero también juega mala pasada el NO conocer de cerca gente con inversiones, ingresos pasivos, rentas, etc. Los he empezado a conocer con más de 30, y es un cambio total de mentalidad.
> 
> Una vez que aprendes que el dinero es solo un medio, tu visión de las cosas cambia totalmente. Yo tuve un palo de 40K leuros en una "inversión" y ahora lo veo todo de manera distinta. Sé que hay épocas donde el dinero viene de manera "fácil" y otras donde no, así que mantenemos un nivel de vida normal, sin lujos, con comida de calidad, con salidas, etc, pero intentando no gastar más de 3000€ al mes (familia de 5). El resto, ahorro + inversión.
> 
> 0 deudas, 6 cifras en inversión y ahorros y durmiendo tranquilísimos.



Es que cuando te has criado en un ambiente humilde eso te imprime un carácter. Y te das cuenta de que tener un coche más gordo que el de tu cuñado o un reloj de chorrocientosmil euros no te aporta realmente nada. No necesitas esa clase de cosas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> 10k netos son aproximadamente 200k brutos
> 
> Es muy difícil ganar eso siendo asalariado. Tal vez un cirujano especialista muy demandado y con mucho trabajo...
> 
> Pero sí que conozco gente con propiedades y a poco que tengas 4-5 pisos de alquiler vacacional bien localizados te puedes meter en esos números promedio



Doy fé


----------



## azazel_iii (14 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Es que cuando te has criado en un ambiente humilde eso te imprime un carácter. Y te das cuenta de que tener un coche más gordo que el de tu cuñado o un reloj de chorrocientosmil euros no te aporta realmente nada. No necesitas esa clase de cosas



Lo malo es que me encantan los coches, los relojes automáticos, y todo eso. Pero me contengo. Podría comprarme perfectamente un Omega, o un Panerai (que seguramente me lo acabe comprando, de capricho).

Pero ahora mismo mi objetivo es tratar de obtener ingresos pasivos de +3000€/mes antes de que se me acabe el chollo. No sé si esto durará 2 años, 5, ó 10. E invertir en mi pequeña empresa. Estoy intentando ahora vender un producto a un socio, sector aseguradoras, con un potencial de facturación de 0,8-1,2 millones de euros anuales, de los que podría sacar el 20-30% via comisión. De aquí a 5 años, pero necesita unos 200K de gastos anuales y sería pillarme los dedos por mí solo.


----------



## Palpatine (14 Sep 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Cerraste la empresa? Motivo ( si se puede saber) ?
> Muchas gracias



Con el covid se vino todo abajo


----------



## Er_guapoh (14 Sep 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Pues en la privada para ganar ese sueldo tendrá que meter más horas que las que tiene un mes. Porque la gente que vamos con seguro médico las aseguradoras les pagan una mierda



Es una clinica de cache/prestigio y gente de pasta.


----------



## tracrium (15 Sep 2022)

Er_guapoh dijo:


> Es una clinica de cache/prestigio y gente de pasta.



Ojos o estética. Fuera de esas áreas para ganar dinero tienes que trabajas como un puto animal de carga.

Aunque seas un cirujano de prestigio, si vives en una ciudad pequeña, la mayor parte de tu clientela va con las autorizaciones de las aseguradoras.

Algunas operaciones las pagan decentemente, pero para ello tienes que comerte también las que pagan una mierda, que son la mayoría.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (15 Sep 2022)

Si las putas


----------



## Ds_84 (15 Sep 2022)

.


damnit dijo:


> oil&gas, oriente medio
> 
> me voy a España a ganar ni siquiera un cuarto de mi sueldo probablemente, con eso te lo digo todo. Y eso si encuentro trabajo.



joder este mensaje es brutal.

Ya no por los sueldos pasadoa y futuros..

sino porqué cre que te has pasado el foro en COJONES y EMPAQUE.

saludos,


----------



## damnit (15 Sep 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> joder este mensaje es brutal.
> ...



Muchas gracias por la cita y por sus palabras querido conforero.


----------



## El Chucho (26 Sep 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ni 190, ni más joven
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo has gafado


----------



## Galvani (26 Sep 2022)

bladu dijo:


> A veces la desgracia se ceba con ellos.



Que entereza ante tal desgracia. Pero esas cosas nos pueden pasar a todos y como seas pobre si estás jodido.


----------



## Galvani (26 Sep 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Yo conozco a media docena.
> 
> De los de 10.000 euros trabajando 18 horas al día, estresados y sin vida... de esos no conozco. Opino como otros por aquí: eso es vender tu alma al diablo. De nada te sirve ganar 10.000 euros al mes si no tienes donde gastarlos.
> 
> ...



El que tiene 4 hoteles tiene a alguien para comerse los marrones. Su trabajo es llevar las cuentas. Más que eso revisarlas.


----------



## Baubens2 (26 Sep 2022)

Si un conocido que vendía drogas


----------



## Kalevala (26 Sep 2022)

DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL dijo:


> dinero constante y sonante



Sin en cambio no me llega la piel en el pellejo.


----------



## el futuro (26 Sep 2022)

El dineri


EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> ganar dinero es de subnormales



Corecto. Ganar dinero requiere de trabajo y quien trabaja no sale de pobre.

En cambio que te den dinero, solo requiere que otros trabajen por ti.


----------



## Cicciolino (26 Sep 2022)

¿No os da vergüenza fingir que sabéis lo que ganan los demás, alfeñiques?


----------

